# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الأول من ديسمبر 2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السيستم طابق المعلومات ..المريخ يكمل اجراءات تسجيل كريم الحسن

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اكمل المريخ رسميا اليوم اجراءات تسجيل اللاعبلا الغاني كريم الحسن و ذلك بعد تطابق معلوماته مع المعلومات التي ارسلها نادي المريخ ليرسل نادي ليبرتي بطاقة اللاعب ويتم تسجيله رسميا لاعبا معارا لمدة عام .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعاقد مع الغاني كريم الحسن لمدة عام

كسب المريخ مساء اليوم خدمات المدافع الغاني كريم الحسن على سبيل الإعارة لمدة عام من ناديه ليبرتي الغاني حيث أبدى اللاعب رغبة الانتقال للمريخ مساء اليوم في انتظار وصول بطاقة نقله الدولية مساء اليوم قبل قفل (السيستم) حتى يتم اعتماده رسمياً في الكشوفات الحمراء، وكان كريم الحسن وصل الخرطوم فجر اليوم الاثنين وخضع للكشف الطبي قبل أن يحضر إلى مكاتب الاتحاد برفقة مسئولي المريخ للتعاقد رسمياً مع الأحمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي سعيد بتعاقد المريخ مع مواطنه كريم الحسن







حرص الغاني فرانسيس كوفي نجم وسط المريخ على الحضور لمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مساء اليوم لحضور توقيع مواطنه كريم الحسن الذي أبدى رغبة الانتقال للمريخ قادماً من نادي ليبرتي الغاني حيث أعرب كوفي عن سعادته بتعاقد المريخ مع الحسن مبيناً أنه لن يجد أي صعوبة في التأقلم على الأجواء في السودان وفي المريخ في ظل تواجده إلى جانب زميله اوغستين أوكراه في الكشوفات الحمراء وتوقع كوفي أن يمثل كريم الحسن الإضافة المطلوبة لدفاع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال: غارزيتو خارج حساباتنا تماما








خاص: (كورة سودانية)



نفي مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال ماراج من أخبار حول مفاوضات النادي مع المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو لتولي مهمه التدريب في الموسم الجديد. . وأكد المجلس أن الهلال قد شرع في التفاوض مع المدرب الفرنسي سبستيان ولم يصرف النظر عنه ليدخل في مفاوضات جديده مع غارزيتو أو غيره من المدربين. .مبينا أن سياسه المجلس ترفض الرجوع للوراء خاصه وان هناك جدلا واسعا حول المدرب بين الجماهير وخلافات كادت أن تنسف الهلال في فتره من الفترات وأضاف الهلال ان النادي سيتعامل بشفافية في ملف التدريب مع جماهيره وسيملكهم كل المستجدات اول بأول في حال الاتفاق مع سبستيان أو أي مدرب آخر..ولكن يبقي غارزيتو خارج الحسابات تماما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو في طريقه لتدريب الزمالك المصري

أوردت تقارير مصرية اليوم أن دييغو غارزيتو مدرب المريخ الذي انتهى عقده مع المريخ واعلنت لجنة التسيير عن عدم تجديد التعاقد معه أنه من المدربين الذين رشحهم نادي الزمالك لتدريبه خلفاً للمدرب جوزفالدو فيريرا .
الجدير بالذكر ان الزمالك رشح عدد من المدربين وهم : 
– ماركوس باكيتا – البرازيل – 57 عاما
– كارل ياروليم – التشيك – 59 عاما
– دييجو غارزيتو – إيطالي فرنسي – 65 عاما
– بول لوجوين – فرنسا – 51 عاما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعلن إستمرار اوكرا

اكد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة عقب نهاية توقيع مراسم توقيع اللاعب كريم الحسن , انهم اكتفوا من تسجيلات اللاعبين الاجانب و ان اللاعب اوكرا مستمر مع المريخ و الحديث عن انتقاله للترجي او اعارته لا اساس له من الصحة واللاعب مستمر حتى نهاية عقده مع المريخ
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*★★نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
تجربة غارزيتو
★بعد لأي و مماطلة.. وصلت العلاقة بين المجلس و المدرب غارزيتو لطريق مسدود أفضي برحيل الأخير لبلده بتذكرة ذات إتجاه واحد..
★هذا الفراق أسدل الستار علي جدل كثيف ساد أوساط الصفوة خاضوه كطرفي نقيض ما بين مؤيد لبقاء غارزيتو و رافض لذلك..
★تنازع الجميع علي نصف الكوب.. فبعضنا نظر للجانب الملئ.. و البعض الآخر لم يري غير الجزء الفارغ.. و يبقي غارزيتو كمدرب تجربة تستحق التمحيص و النظر لمسيرتها..
★نتائج الفريق الأفريقية المتميزة كانت السبب الرئيسي لدعوة مناصري بقاء المدرب.. ضف إلي ذلك شكل الفريق و أسلوب أدائه الرائع أفريقيا..
★حقق المريخ رفقة “الخبير الفني” إنتصارات مذهلة علي فرق كبيرة جدا علي النطاق القاري..
★و شهد المريخ مع غارزيتو أسوأ المواسم المحلية خلال العقد الأخير.. بفقدان الفريق ﻟ(٢٥ نقطة) بالتمام و الكمال.. و لأول مرة في التأريخ القريب يفشل المريخ في تحقيق الفوز في ثلاثة مباريات متتالية..
★النتائج الباهرة قاريا تزامنت مع سقطات محلية لا تغتفر.. فتحجج المدرب ساعتها بالإهتمام بالبطولة الأفريقية و محدودية عدد النجوم المشاركين.. حتي أتت “ثلاثية” الأهلي مدني كمسمار أخير دق في نعش حبال الصبر الجماهيرية..
★لا يختلف أثنان علي قيمة غارزيتو الفنية لحظة جلوسه خلف العارضة التدريبية لفريق ما.. و لكن ذلك لا يلمح لكمال تام في المدرب ذو الشخصية المتقلبة التي آذت المريخ ببعض تصرفاتها..
★كإيجابيات لتجربة غارزيتو.. نجد بأن وصول المريخ للمركز الثالث علي مستوي أندية أفريقيا البطلة هو العلامة الفارقة.. تلاه في ذلك الأسلوب الواضح الذي يلعب به الفريق و الذي مكنه من قهر أندية قوية كالترجي و الوفاق و مازمبي و الإتحاد.. و غنية جدا ككابو سكورب و عزام..
★أرقام قياسية رائعة حققها المريخ أفريقيا.. كعدم تلقي الخسارة داخل الملعب.. و دخول هدف وحيد في مرمانا داخل الرد كاسل طيلة المشوار.. و إحراز الفريق ﻟ(١٤ هدف) و تقبله لثمانية.. مضافا لذلك بأن المريخ هو الفريق الأفريقي الوحيد الذي تمكن من تجريع الهزيمة لبطل أفريقيا و وصيفه هذا العام..
★حتي التأهل علي حساب الكماشة الجزائرية كان إنجازا قياسيا لفريق كان يعاني الويلات كلما إتجه في أفريقيا شمالا..
★ما يعد من سلبيات و تقصير للمدير الفني.. هو إعتماده علي عددية محدودة من اللاعبين (١٧ لاعب) فقط و إهماله الكامل في تجهيز البدلاء بالصورة المثلي..
★حتي في التسجيلات التكميلية لم تكن الإضافات بالصورة المؤثرة التي تعالج خلل الفريق البائن في مناطق معينة.. و أتت بلاعبين لم يشكلوا أي إضافة تعين الفريق.. و شهد الترشيح تنازعا فنيا إداريا حول اللاعبين الذين يجب ضمهم للفريق و إنتصر أخيرا الرأي الإداري بالإضافات العشوائية في خانات كنا أكثر حوجة لتغطيتها بنجوم يصنعون الفارق أفريقيا..
★هذه التجربة “حول طريقة التسجيل في المريخ” يفترض بها أن تكون قد أوضحت الصورة بالنسبة للمدرب.. و لعل الرجل حاول تفادي الإشكال القديم بالتمسك بالإختيار الفني مما أدي لتوسيع شقة الخلاف بينه و بين المجلس الحالي..
★و تبقي شخصية المدرب غارزيتو الحادة جدا و المستعصية الهضم من الأسباب التي جلعت البعض ينفض من مناصرة الرجل..
★خلافات حادة خاضها الرجل مع بعض اللاعبين و الإداريين.. دفع ثمنها المريخ عنادا و مكايدة في بعض المواقف..
★التناقض الكبير في تصريحات المدرب التي يقولها هنا و ينقضها هناك ثم يعود و يؤكدها.. جعل الجميع في حيرة من الأمر..
★و أخيرا دخل مسلسل التجديد مستصحبا كل الإرث القديم من النجاحات أو المرارات.. و بدأ التماطل الإداري في حسم الملف مرافقا لسير عمليتي الإحلال و الإبدال “الإدارية” رغم أنف التقرير الفني..
★كان من الواضح أن هنالك برودا من الطرفين ناحية بعضهما البعض.. فالمدرب لم يكن متحمسا للبقاء في السودان حيث “الخرمجة الإدارية” و التدخلات في الشأن الفني.. و بدورها حاولت الإدارة تقليص صلاحيات المدرب و فرض لاعبين بعينهم داخل الكشف الأحمر لا يرغب هو في بقائهم!!
★إذ لا يعقل أن يرفض غارزيتو بقاء كامل طاقم المحترفين.. و تكافئ الإدارة رأيه الفني بالتجديد لكوفي و الإبقاء علي أوكرا و إستدعاء ترواري!!
★صمت غارزيتو علي هذه “الخرمجة” يدل علي أنه “قنع من خيرا فينا” و فكر جديا في دراسة العروض التي يقال أتته مثل عرض نادي الزمالك المصري..
★ختاما.. تجربة غارزيتو بكل ما فيها من إيجابيات و سلبيات.. يفترض علينا أن نستفيد منها بدعم إيجابياتها و تلافي سلبياتها في مقبل الأيام.. و علينا إغلاق هذا الملف و ترك التباكي علي “اللبن المسكوب” فهذه سنة الحياة.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★طالب غارزيتو بتسجيل عدد من المحترفين.. و هذا يعني أن عين الخبير لم تجد ضالتها في لاعبي الدوري السوداني.. فهل فهمت لجنة التسجيلات مقصد الرجل؟!!
★حزم غارزيتو أمره و قرر التخلي عن كل المحترفين الموجودين في الكشف.. و هذا يشير بوضوح لرؤية فنية تقول بأن المتواجدين لم يحققوا المطلوب أفريقيا..
★نواقص المريخ واضحه للعيان.. مهاجم “محطة” و  لاعبي دفاع و طرف أيسر و صانع ألعاب.. فهل سيحقق النجوم الذين تمت إضافتهم المطلوب؟!!
★المحترف الغاني “كريم” مع أمنياتنا له بالنجاح لكن سيرته الذاتية ضعيفه جدا و هو أمر ليس بمستغرب لتسجيلات اليوم الأخير و “دفن الليل أب كراعا بره”!!
★تعنت اللاعب “بكري بشير” و مطالبته بحافز تسجيله “كاش” يفترض أن يقابله صرف نظر نهائي عنه..
★من هو بكري بشير و ماذا قدم في تأريخه ليتعنت و يتشرط؟!! و هل يظن أن الإختيار للمنتخب الوطني قد جعل منه “النجم السوبر”؟!!
★لعلم بكري.. فقد سجل المريخ أفشل مدافعيه “الريح علي” من خلال لعب الأخير في المنتخب.. لذلك عليه أن يفهم بأن المنتخب الذي يضم معه مهند الطاهر و عمو سيف ليس بسدرة المنتهي!!
★سلوك مادي مشين من لاعب نجاحه غير مضمون بنسبة ٧٠%..
★علي بكري بشير الإقتداء بنظيره عطرون الذي تخلي عن حافز تسجيله حتي ييسر علي المريخ ضمه..
★قدمت إدارة المريخ “البرلومه” نجمها عنكبة مجانا لهلال الأبيض مقابل التخلي عن اللاعب بكري.. و نفذت إدارة هلال الأبيض الإتفاق ليصطدم المريخ بشروط اللاعب الذي أحس بأنه “راموس السودان”!!
★علي إدارة المريخ أن لا تغالي في سعر اللاعب.. و أن يمنح عقدا عاديا أسوة بنجوم الصف الثاني.. حتي لو أدي ذلك لفشل الصفقة..
★شخصيا أتشائم من أمثال هؤلاء اللاعبين..
★لا يوجد نجم سوبر في السودان يلفت الأنظار.. لا في المنتخب لا في الدوري الممتاز خلاف “ألوك” نجم مريخ كوستي..
★ننتظر أن تحسم الإدارة أمر قيد اللاعبين ألوك و عطرون.. و تسمية جهاز فني قبل وقت كاف.
★نبضة أخيرة★
و تمضي مسيرة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصرف النظر عن سوني


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

صرف المريخ النظر عن اللعب النيجيري سوني رغم انه حضره للبلاد يوم امس و ذلك بسبب الخلاف المالي مع وكيله و الذي وضع العقدة امام منشار المريخ و هو ما تسبب في انهيار الصفقة ويتوقع ان يغادر اللاعب لبلاده خلال الساعات القادمة على ان يجدد المريخ الاتصال باللاعب في مايو المقبل لضمه لكشوفاته كلاعب حر باعتبار ان عقده مع ناديه سينتهي في يونيو المقبل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الاعلام السوداني: ازمة الكرة السودانية انتهت .. ومنحنا الصحف (72) ساعة لإزالة كافة الترسبات

خاص: (كورة سودانية)

ذكر احمد بلال عثمان وزير الاعلام الاتحادي في تصريحات رصدتها (كورة سوودانية) ان الاجتماع الذي تم بالامس بالقصر الجمهوري بحضور الفريق أول ركن/ بكري حسن صالح النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية ومدير جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني واتحاد الكرة السوداني ونائب رئيس نادي الهلال احمد عبد القادر واسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ واشار ان الغرض كان لازالة عقب الازمة واعادة النظر في كثير من الامور الرياضية والجدل الذي وصل لمرحلة متدنية عبر الصحافة .. وزاد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لاتحاد الكرة كانت الحل والمخرج وطي صفحة الماضي وبدء الموسم الجديد دون مشاكل وتم ابلاغ الجميع بذلك .. ونحن في الوزارة نعتبر ما جري عبر الصحف انفلات وسنراجع ما تم تداوله خلال 72 ونسعي لاعادة الامور الي ما كانت عليه .. واشيد بالاذاعات الرياضية التي تناولت الازمة بكل موضوعية .. وقال ان الهلال سيعود للدوري الممتاز في الموسم القادم .. ونطالب بعقد مؤتمر لمناقشة احوال وقوانيين الرياضة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زوووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
تعطيل كل الصفقات الكبيرة في المريخ.. دعوة للتعقل..!

في كل الأحوال لن يهبط المريخ درجة تنافسية على المستوى المحلي إذا لم يسجل، وكل ما يجري من إنتدابات لفريق كرة القدم لا تؤكد بأي حال أن الفريق سيكون الحصان الأسود في البطولة الأفريقية للموسم القادم، ذلك أن تجارب النادي في السنوات الأخيرة أكدت أنه غادر من الأدوار الأولى لدوري الأبطال والكونفيدرالية بفرق كانت جاهزة فنياً للعب أدوار البطولة، وبلغ المراقي والأدوار المهمة بفريق أقل، ما يعني أن هنالك خلل معياري يصعب معه توقع الأفضل والأسوأ من سيناريوهات، وبالتالي فإن المريخ لن يهبط إلى الدرجة الأولى مثلاً في حال أنه عطل كل التعاقدات الكبيرة مع المدربين واللاعبين وحاولت إدارته أن تنظم البيت من الداخل وتزيل بعضاً من المخاطر الماثلة خاصة في الجوانب المالية والإيرادات وأوجه الصرف...
علينا أن نعترف بأن نادي المريخ أصبح عبارة عن (حقل ألغام).. ولكي نعيده إلى الطريق الصحيح لابد من الجلوس على الأرض والتفكير بشيء من الواقعية، ورصد كل المشكلات والمعوقات التي من شأنها أن تكون نواة الأزمات في المستقبل، ومن شأنها أن توفر حلولاً لمشكلات معاشة حالياً وأخرى متوقعة في المستقبل، والواقع الآن أن الأزمة أزمة سياسات عامة، ورؤى استراتيجية يجب أن تحاصر المشكلات القائمة بحلول جذرية تبعدها على الأقل من قائمة المخاطر المهددة لمسيرة الفريق إلى مشكلات عادية يمكن علاجها بواسطة أي شخص يتصدى للعمل بمجلس الإدارة، أما الوضع الراهن فهو يصنع من مناصب مجلس الإدارة مصيدة ومحرقة للكوادر بتلك الحقائق المحبطة المخبأة في الأضابير.. ومع هذه الحقائق ما عادت هنالك مجالات للطبطبة وإخفاء المعلومات لأن الوضع لا يحتمل، وليس هناك زمن كبير للبحث عن حلول، فضلاً عن أن هذه المجالس تعتقد أن الحلول لهذه المشكلات ستأتي منزلة مع المطر.
أولى هذه المشاكل أن دخل المريخ محجوز بنسبة كبيرة بواسطة المحاكم، وأن 50% من موارد دخله المحدودة أصلاً ستكون مهددة، ومآلات هذا القرار لا تحتاج لكبير عناء، إذ أن ضعف الموارد وتسربها بذات الكيفية التي تحدث في كل مرة يهدد بعجز في الميزان المالي للنادي على حساب بنود مهمة للغاية مثل بند التسيير الذي كان مرهقاً للخزينة والأفراد في السنوات الماضية... عندما شكل في فترة من الفترات ما يقارب المليارين.. وأنا أصف هذه الأشياء بالمخاطر نجد أن البصات التي يمتلكها النادي قد تم حجزها أمس الأول، وهنالك أمر قبض في حق رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي وعدداً من الإجراءات التي إخترت لها من قاموسي كلمة (مخاطر) لوصفها.
المريخ نادٍ كبير ولا يجب أن يوضع في مهب المفاجآت مهما كانت الدوافع والمبررات.. كما أن المسألة ليست بأكثر من الإستعانة بلجنة محايدة يتم تشكيلها عبر الوزارة وبإشراف الدولة لكي نتوصل إلى أرقام بينة في شأن هذه المخاطر، وبذلك نكون قد أزلنا المخاطر والألغام والقنابل الموقوتة عن مسيرة النادي وأوجدنا منهجاً يعتمد الواقعية في التعامل مع القضايا المهمة وأغلقنا الطرق على المفاجآت..
ليس ضرورياً أن يتعاقد المريخ مع لاعبين أجانب، وكذلك ليس مهماً أن يدرب فريقه مدرباً أجنبياً من المؤكد أنه سيمر بذات تجربة كروجر وريكاردو ومن سبقهم وسيعقبهم كمديرين فنيين.. فنحن كشعب ينقصنا الكثير للحديث عن الإنضباط كقيمة يجب تطبيقها وشعار يرفع ويكتب في الصحف قبل أن يختلف عليه مع المدربين.. نحن شعب بطبيعتنا ضد الإنضباط.. ومع ذلك نكرر إقصاء المدربين الذين ينادون بتطبيق الإنضباط على الأرض.. وغالباً ما يكون الرئيس هو أول من يخترق...!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
تجربة غارزيتو

âک…بعد لأي و مماطلة.. وصلت العلاقة بين المجلس و المدرب غارزيتو لطريق مسدود أفضي برحيل الأخير لبلده بتذكرة ذات إتجاه واحد..
âک…هذا الفراق أسدل الستار علي جدل كثيف ساد أوساط الصفوة خاضوه كطرفي نقيض ما بين مؤيد لبقاء غارزيتو و رافض لذلك..
âک…تنازع الجميع علي نصف الكوب.. فبعضنا نظر للجانب الملئ.. و البعض الآخر لم يري غير الجزء الفارغ.. و يبقي غارزيتو كمدرب تجربة تستحق التمحيص و النظر لمسيرتها..
âک…نتائج الفريق الأفريقية المتميزة كانت السبب الرئيسي لدعوة مناصري بقاء المدرب.. ضف إلي ذلك شكل الفريق و أسلوب أدائه الرائع أفريقيا..
âک…حقق المريخ رفقة “الخبير الفني” إنتصارات مذهلة علي فرق كبيرة جدا علي النطاق القاري..
âک…و شهد المريخ مع غارزيتو أسوأ المواسم المحلية خلال العقد الأخير.. بفقدان الفريق ï»ں(ظ¢ظ¥ نقطة) بالتمام و الكمال.. و لأول مرة في التأريخ القريب يفشل المريخ في تحقيق الفوز في ثلاثة مباريات متتالية..
âک…النتائج الباهرة قاريا تزامنت مع سقطات محلية لا تغتفر.. فتحجج المدرب ساعتها بالإهتمام بالبطولة الأفريقية و محدودية عدد النجوم المشاركين.. حتي أتت “ثلاثية” الأهلي مدني كمسمار أخير دق في نعش حبال الصبر الجماهيرية..
âک…لا يختلف أثنان علي قيمة غارزيتو الفنية لحظة جلوسه خلف العارضة التدريبية لفريق ما.. و لكن ذلك لا يلمح لكمال تام في المدرب ذو الشخصية المتقلبة التي آذت المريخ ببعض تصرفاتها..
âک…كإيجابيات لتجربة غارزيتو.. نجد بأن وصول المريخ للمركز الثالث علي مستوي أندية أفريقيا البطلة هو العلامة الفارقة.. تلاه في ذلك الأسلوب الواضح الذي يلعب به الفريق و الذي مكنه من قهر أندية قوية كالترجي و الوفاق و مازمبي و الإتحاد.. و غنية جدا ككابو سكورب و عزام..
âک…أرقام قياسية رائعة حققها المريخ أفريقيا.. كعدم تلقي الخسارة داخل الملعب.. و دخول هدف وحيد في مرمانا داخل الرد كاسل طيلة المشوار.. و إحراز الفريق ï»ں(ظ،ظ¤ هدف) و تقبله لثمانية.. مضافا لذلك بأن المريخ هو الفريق الأفريقي الوحيد الذي تمكن من تجريع الهزيمة لبطل أفريقيا و وصيفه هذا العام..
âک…حتي التأهل علي حساب الكماشة الجزائرية كان إنجازا قياسيا لفريق كان يعاني الويلات كلما إتجه في أفريقيا شمالا..
âک…ما يعد من سلبيات و تقصير للمدير الفني.. هو إعتماده علي عددية محدودة من اللاعبين (ظ،ظ§ لاعب) فقط و إهماله الكامل في تجهيز البدلاء بالصورة المثلي..
âک…حتي في التسجيلات التكميلية لم تكن الإضافات بالصورة المؤثرة التي تعالج خلل الفريق البائن في مناطق معينة.. و أتت بلاعبين لم يشكلوا أي إضافة تعين الفريق.. و شهد الترشيح تنازعا فنيا إداريا حول اللاعبين الذين يجب ضمهم للفريق و إنتصر أخيرا الرأي الإداري بالإضافات العشوائية في خانات كنا أكثر حوجة لتغطيتها بنجوم يصنعون الفارق أفريقيا..
âک…هذه التجربة “حول طريقة التسجيل في المريخ” يفترض بها أن تكون قد أوضحت الصورة بالنسبة للمدرب.. و لعل الرجل حاول تفادي الإشكال القديم بالتمسك بالإختيار الفني مما أدي لتوسيع شقة الخلاف بينه و بين المجلس الحالي..
âک…و تبقي شخصية المدرب غارزيتو الحادة جدا و المستعصية الهضم من الأسباب التي جلعت البعض ينفض من مناصرة الرجل..
âک…خلافات حادة خاضها الرجل مع بعض اللاعبين و الإداريين.. دفع ثمنها المريخ عنادا و مكايدة في بعض المواقف..
âک…التناقض الكبير في تصريحات المدرب التي يقولها هنا و ينقضها هناك ثم يعود و يؤكدها.. جعل الجميع في حيرة من الأمر..
âک…و أخيرا دخل مسلسل التجديد مستصحبا كل الإرث القديم من النجاحات أو المرارات.. و بدأ التماطل الإداري في حسم الملف مرافقا لسير عمليتي الإحلال و الإبدال “الإدارية” رغم أنف التقرير الفني..
âک…كان من الواضح أن هنالك برودا من الطرفين ناحية بعضهما البعض.. فالمدرب لم يكن متحمسا للبقاء في السودان حيث “الخرمجة الإدارية” و التدخلات في الشأن الفني.. و بدورها حاولت الإدارة تقليص صلاحيات المدرب و فرض لاعبين بعينهم داخل الكشف الأحمر لا يرغب هو في بقائهم!!
âک…إذ لا يعقل أن يرفض غارزيتو بقاء كامل طاقم المحترفين.. و تكافئ الإدارة رأيه الفني بالتجديد لكوفي و الإبقاء علي أوكرا و إستدعاء ترواري!!
âک…صمت غارزيتو علي هذه “الخرمجة” يدل علي أنه “قنع من خيرا فينا” و فكر جديا في دراسة العروض التي يقال أتته مثل عرض نادي الزمالك المصري..
âک…ختاما.. تجربة غارزيتو بكل ما فيها من إيجابيات و سلبيات.. يفترض علينا أن نستفيد منها بدعم إيجابياتها و تلافي سلبياتها في مقبل الأيام.. و علينا إغلاق هذا الملف و ترك التباكي علي “اللبن المسكوب” فهذه سنة الحياة.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…طالب غارزيتو بتسجيل عدد من المحترفين.. و هذا يعني أن عين الخبير لم تجد ضالتها في لاعبي الدوري السوداني.. فهل فهمت لجنة التسجيلات مقصد الرجل؟!!
âک…حزم غارزيتو أمره و قرر التخلي عن كل المحترفين الموجودين في الكشف.. و هذا يشير بوضوح لرؤية فنية تقول بأن المتواجدين لم يحققوا المطلوب أفريقيا..
âک…نواقص المريخ واضحه للعيان.. مهاجم “محطة” و لاعبي دفاع و طرف أيسر و صانع ألعاب.. فهل سيحقق النجوم الذين تمت إضافتهم المطلوب؟!!
âک…المحترف الغاني “كريم” مع أمنياتنا له بالنجاح لكن سيرته الذاتية ضعيفه جدا و هو أمر ليس بمستغرب لتسجيلات اليوم الأخير و “دفن الليل أب كراعا بره”!!
âک…تعنت اللاعب “بكري بشير” و مطالبته بحافز تسجيله “كاش” يفترض أن يقابله صرف نظر نهائي عنه..
âک…من هو بكري بشير و ماذا قدم في تأريخه ليتعنت و يتشرط؟!! و هل يظن أن الإختيار للمنتخب الوطني قد جعل منه “النجم السوبر”؟!!
âک…لعلم بكري.. فقد سجل المريخ أفشل مدافعيه “الريح علي” من خلال لعب الأخير في المنتخب.. لذلك عليه أن يفهم بأن المنتخب الذي يضم معه مهند الطاهر و عمو سيف ليس بسدرة المنتهي!!
âک…سلوك مادي مشين من لاعب نجاحه غير مضمون بنسبة ظ§ظ*%..
âک…علي بكري بشير الإقتداء بنظيره عطرون الذي تخلي عن حافز تسجيله حتي ييسر علي المريخ ضمه..
âک…قدمت إدارة المريخ “البرلومه” نجمها عنكبة مجانا لهلال الأبيض مقابل التخلي عن اللاعب بكري.. و نفذت إدارة هلال الأبيض الإتفاق ليصطدم المريخ بشروط اللاعب الذي أحس بأنه “راموس السودان”!!
âک…علي إدارة المريخ أن لا تغالي في سعر اللاعب.. و أن يمنح عقدا عاديا أسوة بنجوم الصف الثاني.. حتي لو أدي ذلك لفشل الصفقة..
âک…شخصيا أتشائم من أمثال هؤلاء اللاعبين..
âک…لا يوجد نجم سوبر في السودان يلفت الأنظار.. لا في المنتخب لا في الدوري الممتاز خلاف “ألوك” نجم مريخ كوستي..
âک…ننتظر أن تحسم الإدارة أمر قيد اللاعبين ألوك و عطرون.. و تسمية جهاز فني قبل وقت كاف.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
و تمضي مسيرة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6]صلاح ادريس يقدم 50 لاعباً لأندية الممتاز والتأهيلي في الميركاتو الحالي 





واصل الأستاذ صلاح أحمد ادريس رئيس نادي الهلال الأسبق والقطب الرياضي المعروف مبادراته الكبيرة وتقوية علاقاته مع أندية الدرجة الممتازة والتأهيلي حيث قدم صلاح ادريس 50 لاعباً لأندية الممتاز والتأهيلي عن طريق الإعارة أو التسجيل بصفة رسمية لكشوفات تلك الأندية، يذكر أن صلاح ادريس ظل يواصل دعمه لعدد من الأندية في المواسم الماضية.[/SIZE]
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جهد رائع يستحق الشكر 
يديكم الف عافية
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ربع نهائي سيكافا للأمم | أوغندا وإثيوبيا إلى نصف النهائي


انتهت المباراة الأولى ضمن منافسات ربع نهائي بطول سيكافا للأمم، والتي أقيمت امس بفوز أوغندا على مالاوي بهدفين نظيفين.

مالاوي رغم الأداء الجيد من أول البطولة، والإمكانيات الفنية والبدنية العالية، لم تتمكّن من العبور إلى نصف النهائي، ليحسم اللقاء منتخب أوغندا حامل لقب البطولة 13 مرة من قبل.

افتتح فاروق ميا التهديف لأوغندا مبكراً في الدقيقة السادسة من أحداث الشوط الأول والمباراة، ولم يتمكن المنتخب المالاوي من التعديل، وانتهى الشوط بالهدف الوحيد.

بينما سيزار تمكّن من إضافة الهدف الثاني للفريق في أول دقيقة من أحداث الشوط الثاني، لتنتهي المباراة بعبور أوغندا للدور التالي من البطولة على حساب المجتهد مالاوي.

المباراة الثانية ضمن منافسات الدور ذاته، انتهت بفوز إثيوبيا على تنزانيا عن طريق ركلات الترجيح.

الشوط الأول شهد تقدم تنزانيا أولاً في الدقيقة 25 عن طريق اللاعب جون بوكو، وانتهى النصف الأول من اللقاء بالهدف الوحيد.

أما في الشوط الثاني تمكّن أصحاب الأرض من التعديل في الدقيقة 58، عن طريق ركلة جزاء سددها اللاعب جاتوش بانوم، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل، ويضطر الفريقان للاحتكام لركلات الجزاء الترجيحية.

حسم المنتخب الإثيوبي ركلات الترجيح بنتيجة 4-3، ليتمكن من العبور للدور التالي، ليواجه أوغندا في نصف النهائي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بعد التعادل في المواجهة الأولى منتخبي السودان يلتقيان مجدداً

تقام باقي مباريات الدور ربع النهائي اليوم الثلاثاء في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات للعام 2015، والمقامة بإثيوبيا.

المباراة الأولى ستجمع بين منتخبي السودان وجنوب السودان، للمرة الثانية في نفس البطولة، بعد مواجهتم للمرة الأولى ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثالثة.

المواجهة الأولى:

المنتخبان تواجها لأول مرة هذا العام بعد إعلان انفصالهم بشكل رسمي في العام 2011، لذلك توجّهت الأنظار للمواجهة الأولى بشكل كبير، وكان من المتوقع أن يكون اللقاء ناري ومشحون بالعواطف.

اللقاء الأول انتهى بالتعادل السلبي، وهي من وجهة نظر الكثيرين النتيجة الأفضل للوصول باللقاء إلى بر الأمان، ولكن تشاء الأقدار أن يلتقيا من جديد في ربع النهائي، ويتوجب على أحدهما إقصاء الآخر من البطولة.

ويذكر أن لاعبي المنتخبين أصروا على التقاط صور تذكارية لهم قبل المباراة التي جمعتهم في الدور الأول، تخليداً لهذه اللحظة التاريخية، وظهرت المباراة بشكلٍ رائع أكثر مما كان متوقّع.



نتائج الدور الأول:

السودان خسر في دور المجموعات أولاً أمام مالاوي بهدفين مقابل هدف، وتعادل في المباراة الثانية مع جنوب السودان، وتمكّن من التغلب على جيبوتي في المباراة الثالثة بأربعة أهداف نظيفة، ليتأهل لدور الثمانية كأفضل ثالث في المجموعة برصيد أربع نقاط.

بينما مشوار جنوب السودان كان أكثر نجاحاً ضمن نفس المجموعة، فتغلب على جيبوتي في المباراة الأولى بهدفين نظيفين، وتعادل سلبياً أمام السودان، وفاز على مالاوي المجتهد في المباراة الأخيرة بهدفين نظيفين، ليتأهل كأول المجموعة برصيد سبع نقاط.

المباراة الثانية في نفس اليوم ستجمع بين منتخبي رواندا وكينيا.

منتخب كينيا الذي تأهل كثاني المجموعة الثانيةبرصيد أربع نقاط بعد فوز وحيد على أوغندا بهدفين نظيفين، وتعادل مع بوروندي بهدف لمثله، وخسرت المباراة الثالثة من زنجبار بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.

بينما تأهلت رواندا كثاني المجموعة الأولى برصيد ست نقاط من انتصارين على إثيوبيا والصومال بنتيجة (1-0)، (3-0) على الترتيب، بينما خسرت أمام تنزانيا بهدفين مقابل هدف.

والفائزان من مباراتين اليوم يلتقيان في نصف النهائي في الثالث من ديسمبر.


*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا زول هناك
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا زول هناك



   يا زعيم باقي الصحف في الفرن ما طلعت 
      ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

يا زعيم باقي الصحف في الفرن ما طلعت 
      ههههههههههههههه



شنو الليلة التأخير
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ينتظر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وصول المهاجم المالي محمد تراوري للخرطوم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة من أجل الجلوس معه والحديث عن مستقبله مع الاحمر في الموسم المقبل بعد ذهاب المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو حيث تبقى لتراوري عام آخر في عقده مع المريخ وأعرب تراوري لمسئولي المريخ عن سعادته البالغة بذهاب الفرنسي غارزيتو من تدريب المريخ بعد أن كان الأخير قد أبعده منذ انطلاقة الموسم المنصرم من حساباته الامر الذي جعله بعيداً عن قائمة المريخ في دوري الأبطال والدوري الممتاز وكشف تراوري عن رغبته القوية في تقديم أفضل المستويات مع المريخ في الموسم المقبل وتعويض جماهيره غيابه عن المشاركة مع الفريق في الموسم المنصرم بسبب الخلافات الحادة التي نشبت بينه والفرنسي غارزيتو في المرحلة السابقة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أنقذ الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لاعب وسط المريخ صفقة انتقال مواطنه كريم الحسن للأحمر من الانهيار بعد أن تعنت اللاعب وناديه ليبرتي الغاني في الموافقة على اطلاق سراح اللاعب للمريخ على سبيل الاعارة وكان كوفي متحمساً لأبعد الحدود للتعاقد مع كريم وكان يراهن على أنه سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في تأمين دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وعندما تعثرت المفاوضات أكثر من مرة تدخل كوفي ونجح في إنقاذها وأفلح في إقناع مواطنه بضرورة التوقيع للمريخ النادي الكبير الذي سيشارك في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وينافس على اللقب ويوفّر له تجربة احترافية أفضل وعندما تعنّت نادي ليبرتي الغاني واشترط إرسال المبلغ أولاً قبل إرسال الموافقة أجرى كوفي مكالمة مطولة برئيس نادي ليبرتي استمرت لربع ساعة وانتهت بنجاح كوفي في إقناع رئيس النادي الغاني من أجل إطلاق سراح كريم الحسن للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يتوقع أن يظهر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في ساحة التسجيلات اليوم للتعاقد مع لاعب مريخ كوستي الوك اكيج بعد أن أكمل المجلس اتفاقه مع اللاعب ومع ناديه وسيتعاقد المريخ كذلك مع مع بكري بشير متوسط دفاع هلال الأبيض اليوم بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا عقب نهاية مباراة منتخبنا الوطني أمام منتخب الجنوب في ربع نهائي سيكافا.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*منورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
مريخ غارزيتو
كثر هم من سيحكون لابنائهم او احفادهم انهم عاشوا في زمان مريخ غارزيتو ذي اللون والطعم والرائحة
كثر هم من سيفخرون بتاريخية الترجي وعزام واخريات كان عدد الذين بالخارج اكثر من الداخلين ليشاهدوا مريخا مبهرا
ان كانت للفرنسي العجوز مسالب ومساوي فان اضعافها كان اجادة وجودة وجود يوم جعل المريخ حديث الناس لا بسبهللية الفوز فقط ولكن بالاحترام عند الهزيمة
صنع غارزيتو شرباتا من فسيخ المتاح ربما جني علي بعض النجوم لكن ما جناه المريخ في عهده كان محصولا وفيرا
لقد ذهب الرجل الذهب واصبح من الماضي لكن قبل ان نفتح صفحة جديدة دعونا نعطي الصفحة الماضية حقها ونصفح عن هنات مدرب ببصمته اتسعت بسمتنا
• …………….
• انهت الرئاسة (شبكة) الموسم وتحمد علي ذلك حتي لا يصل بنا الامر الي ما وقع للاهلي والزمالك
• …………
• تذكرت النور الجيلاني والمريخ يغازل الوك السوداني الابييي
• وغنيت مع طرزان شفت الوك شايل التك..تك تك
• يقبل جاي يلاعب في …
• حورت الاغنية وسابثها كاملة لما يكتمل التسجيل
• ………..
• اصبح الدماعة في حيرة من امرهم فلما ان يغضبهم سماع اسم بكري واحد في المريخ جاء لهم المريخ ببكري اخر..بكري بخلص الكورة من المهاجم وبكري يستخلص الكورة من المدافع…
• ……….
• الوضع الاقتصادي المازوم اصبح هو المتحكم في التسجيلات ..خصوصا مع المحترفين الاجانب الذين يقبضون بالعملة الصعبة..ان عدم المساهمة المالية من المقتدرين كتبرع ومن الاعضاء كاشتراكات ومن الجمهور كمساهمات منتظمة يبقي هو اس العلة والقعود…لذلك يجب تفعيل هذه الامور فكرة القدم دابة تاكل النقود من اراد ان توصله بعيدا فليزد لها العلف والا فابشروا بكدراوية وحرنة
• ****
• ملف العضوية ملف شائك وصعب اذا ما قصد باكتسابها هو الانتخاب فقط فلن يكون جيدا..نريد عضوية بالالف والمليون يخرجون المريخ فعلا الي ما يريدونه
• ………….
• لجنة التسيير اخذت تفهم الوضع الرياضي علي ما يبدو فلقد استطاع امينها العام والرئيس ان يتسبا اللياقة سريعا ولعل احدهما سيواصل قادما في العمل الاداري في المريخ …
• ……..
• صعد المنتخب في سيكافا افضل الثوالث ورايت وقرأت الكثير من الاطراء او الغضب ولكن في النهاية يبقي الصعود هو المطلوب وقد تحقق بحمد الله
• ………….
• لكني ضحكت لما قرأت عن موهبة اطهر الطاهر واهدافه الحاسمة من اقلام الدل الزرقاء ..اليس اهدافه هذه في سيكافا (الضعيفة) ام ان سيكافا تضعف يوم يشترك فيها المريخ فقط ويفوز بها…
• اعلن نادي الزمالك انه سيوفد مندوبا لمراقبة اللاعبين في بطولة افريقيا تحت سن الثلاثة وعشرين عاما للتعاقد مع بعضهم..هكذا التخطيط مع الاستقرار المالي ..
• تراوري لن ينفع المريخ…وان كان لاجل انه لم يشطب لملْ الخانة فبلة جابر يمن ان يفعل ذلك
• ….

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*💥صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :
✯ المريخ يسجل كوفي وكريم الحسن ويضم بكري بشير اليوم .
✯ كريم الحسن : لعبت مع النجوم السوداء ضد الارجنتين وحصلت علي جائزة افضل لاعب في غانا .
✯ عادل ابوجريشة : اتصلت بتراوري فعبر لي عن بالغ سعادته بالعودة للمريخ .
✯ كوفي يلعب دورا بارزا في انقاذ صفقة الغاني .
✯ الهلال يتعاقد مع موكورو رسميا .
✯ منتخبنا يواجه جنوب السودان
💥صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :
✯ كريم الحسن يزين كشوفات المريخ والسيستم يعتمد اعارة الثنائي. 
✯ الاحمر يسعي لتجنيس سوني.. يدرس عددا من السير الذاتيه للمدربين وينفي خطف الوك .
✯ صخرة الدفاع الغانيه يفتح قلبه لــ( لزعيم ) يبدي سعادته بوجود كوفي واوكرا .
✯ منتخبنا يواجه نظيره الجنوبي بسيكافا. 
✯ امير كمال وبكري المدينه خارج التشكيله وعاطف يدخل خيارات الديبة
💥صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :
✯ مندوب الفيفا بالخرطوم وديربي سوداني في جده .
✯ المريخ يكمل عقد الأجانب .
✯ السيستم يقبل اعارة كريمو قبل ثماني دقائق من النهاية. 
✯ الزاوية تكشف اسباب انهيار صفقة النيجيري سوني. 
✯ بكري بشير يوقع اليوم بأديس .
✯ الهلال يتعاقد مع موكورو.. ينفي التعاقد مع غارزيتو. 
✯ العقرب يقود هجوم منتخبنا امام جنوب السودان .
✯ تنازل هلال الابيض عن لاعبه يقطع الطريق امام الهلال .
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

أنقذ الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لاعب وسط المريخ صفقة انتقال مواطنه كريم الحسن للأحمر من الانهيار بعد أن تعنت اللاعب وناديه ليبرتي الغاني في الموافقة على اطلاق سراح اللاعب للمريخ على سبيل الاعارة وكان كوفي متحمساً لأبعد الحدود للتعاقد مع كريم وكان يراهن على أنه سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في تأمين دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وعندما تعثرت المفاوضات أكثر من مرة تدخل كوفي ونجح في إنقاذها وأفلح في إقناع مواطنه بضرورة التوقيع للمريخ النادي الكبير الذي سيشارك في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وينافس على اللقب ويوفّر له تجربة احترافية أفضل وعندما تعنّت نادي ليبرتي الغاني واشترط إرسال المبلغ أولاً قبل إرسال الموافقة أجرى كوفي مكالمة مطولة برئيس نادي ليبرتي استمرت لربع ساعة وانتهت بنجاح كوفي في إقناع رئيس النادي الغاني من أجل إطلاق سراح كريم الحسن للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة.



لاعب فذ .. وادارى محنك .
تستحق الثناء يا كـــوفى .
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان جماهير الجالية السودانية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ومدينة جدة خاصة موعودة بلقاء ناري يجمع قمة الكرة السودانية الهلال والمريخ بعد ان قدمت شركة نجوم الملاعب السعودية الدعوة رسميا لأداء المباراة الاحتفالية في بداية يناير القادم.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*خاص: (كورة سودانية)
غادر الخرطوم بكري المدينة مهاجم المنتخب الوطني للإلتحاق بالبعثة بالعاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا والانضمام الي صفوف المنتخب الذي يتأهب لمواجهة جنوب السودان ظهر اليوم في دور الثمانية من بطولة سيكافا .. وسيكون الخيار متاح امام الجهاز الفني لاشراك اللاعب الذي سيمثل قوة اضافية للمقدمة الهجومية للسودان.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*سلم هلال الابيض رسميا أمس المريخ اوراق اللاعب بكري بشير بعد ان تسلم الهلال حقوقه من صفقة اللاعب و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد تنازل عن لاعبه مفضل للهلال الابيض بجانب اعارة اللاعب عنكبه لعام للهلال الابيض
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*غادر امس اللاعبين بكري المدينة وامير كمال الى العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا و ذلك للانضمام للمنتخب الوطني الذي يواجه نظيره الجنوب سوداني اليوم في بطولة سيكافا و ذلك بدعوة من الكابتن الديبة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• نابولي يتصدر الكالتشيو بفوز صعب على انتر ميلان
• جائزة الكرة الذهبية 2015 : ميسي ورونالدو ونيمار في اللائحة النهائية
• البرغوث ميسي يحصل على جائزة افضل لاعب في الدوري الاسباني
• نيمار يفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب من امريكا الجنوبية في الليغا
• كريستيانو رونالدو يحصل على جائزة محبوب الجماهير الاسبانية
• مدرب برشلونة انريكي يحصل على جائزة افضل مدرب في الليغا
• الجزائري سفيان فيغولي لاعب فالنسيا يحصل على جائزة افضل لاعب افريقي في الدوري الاسباني
• سبورتينج لشبونة يهزم بيلينينسيش بهدف قاتل ويعزز صدارته
• ارسنال مهدد بفقدان سانشيز في موقعة أولمبياكوس المصيرية
• قناة CNN بريئة من الخبر الجديد حول وفاة أسطورة الكرة بيليه
• ليفاندوفسكي يستلم ارقامه القياسية الاربعة من موسوعة جينيس
• مدرب البرتغال : هذه ثامن مرة يتواجد فيها رونالدو بين الأفضل
• رئيس سبورتنج لشبونة : كاريو لن يرحل دون مقابل .. صفحة الهلال
• أجويرو يطمئن جماهير مانشستر سيتي على جاهزيته .. صفحة الهلال
• اليابانيون سعداء لحصدهم أغلب جوائز الاتحاد الآسيوي لعام 2015
• نادي فالنسيا يقبل رسميا استقالة المدرب البرتغالي نونو
• استبعاد جودين وجريزمان من قائمة أتلتيكو مدريد في كأس اسبانيا
• البرتغالي تياجو مينديش لاعب اتلتيكو مدريد يجري عملية جراحية ناجحة
• الاتحاد الألماني لكرة القدم: رفض تنظيم هامبورج للأولمبياد لن يؤثر
• هيجوين نجم نابولي : ليلة مذهلة .. والكالتشيو اصبح حلما شرعيا
• ديفيد فيا: إسبانيا قادرة على الفوز بكأس الأمم الأوروبية
• هذا العناوين الرياضية من صفحة الهلال بالفيس بوك
• برشلونة يتقدم بشكوى ضد لاعبين سابقين في ريال مدريد .. صفحة الهلال
• ترشيح نيمار للكرة الذهبية يكلف برشلونة 2 مليون يورو
• ليفاندوفسكي يستلم ارقامه القياسية الاربعة من موسوعة جينيس لتسجيله خمسة أهداف خلال تسع دقائق
• الاتحاد الألماني لكرة القدم: رفض تنظيم هامبورج للأولمبياد لن يؤثر
• كلوب يرحب بعودة الثنائي ستوريدج وهندرسون إلى تشكيلة ليفربول
• الايفواري دروغبا مهاجم مونتريال الكندي يستبعد عودته إلى الدوري الانجليزي
• المنتخب الإثيوبي يحطم أحلام تنزانيا بركلات الترجيح في سيكافا
• اليوم غلق المرحلة الأولى للتصويت على أفضل لاعب خليجي 2015
• الهلال ينتزع فوزا مثيرا من التعاون في كأس ولي العهد السعودي
• الشباب يهزم نادي الشعب في الدوري الإماراتي
• حسام غالي يستعيد شارة قيادة الأهلي المصري بمباركة طاهر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع: 16 :

• أنجيه (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 5

• لوريان (-- : --) نيس الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

• نانت (-- : --) ليون الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس إيطاليا - الدور الرابع :

• ميلان (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية - ربع النهائي :

• مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) هال سيتي الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• ميدلزبره (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 11

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس ملك أسبانيا - دور الـ 32 :

• رييوس ديبورتيو (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

..................................................  .....

◄ بطولة سيكافا 2015 - دور الثمانية :

• رواندا (-- : --) كينيا الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: التلفزيون الاثيوبي

• جنوب السودان (-- : --) السودان الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة: التلفزيون الاثيوبي

==========

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع: 14 :

• ساسولو (1 : 1) فيورنتينا

• نابولي (2 : 1) إنتر ميلان

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع: 11 :

• سبورتينج لشبونة (1 : 0) بيلينينسيش

• سبورتينغ براغا (0 : 2) بنفيكا

..................................................  .....

◄ بطولة سيكافا للأمم - دور الثمانية :

• أوغندا (2 : 0) مالاوي

• إثيوبيا (1 : 1) تنزانيا
ضربات ترجيحية: (4-3) لصالح اثيوبيا

..................................................  .....
◄ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع: 9 :

• الأهلي (4 : 1) الجزيرة 

• الشعب (1: 3) الشباب

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس ولي العهد السعودي للمحترفين دور ال 16 :

• التعاون (1 : 2) الهلال 

==========
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
غارزيتو وسياسة لحس الكوع !

انتهى عهد غارزيتو فى المريخ حسب بيان لجنة التسيير الذى اكد ان التفاوض مع المدرب الفرنسي قد وصل الى طريق مسدود بعدما تمسك الفرنسي بشروطه المالية ورفض التنازل عنها مقابل العرض الذى كان تقدم به المريخ وبلغ 320 الف دولار !
نعلم الوضع المالي الصعب الذى يعانى منه المريخ واثر بشكل كبير على خطة التسجيلات التى كان من المفترض ان تضم لاعبين اجانب وعدد من نجوم الاندية الاخرى فى اطار سياسة الاحلال والابدال استعدادا للموسم الجديد ,, ولكن رغم هذه الازمة فقد كان لدينا بصيص من الامل فى ان تنجح لجنة التسيير فى التفاوض على الحد الادني من الشروط التى وضعها غارزيتو فى العقد الجديد ولكن مع الاسف تسرب بصيص الامل وتبخر خلال اقل من 24 ساعة من موعد الجلوس والتفاوض مع المدرب الفرنسي الذى لاشك انه يغادر المريخ الان وهو مرفوع الراس بعدما وضع بصمته واستطاع ان يعمل من الفسيخ شربات خلال الموسم الاخير بمعنى انه صنع للمريخ فريقا من ( انصاف النجوم ) استطاع ان يقارع به الكبار فى دورى الابطال والوصول به الى قائمة افضل اربعة اندية فى القارة الافريقية لاول مرة فى تاريخ النادى وهو انجاز عجز عن تحقيقه عشرات المدربين الاجانب الذين سبقوا غارزيتو فى طوال السنوات الماضية التى صرف فيها المريخ عشرات المليارات من الجنيهات فى التعاقد مع عشرات المحترفين الاجانب والمحليين الا انهم جميعا فشلوا فى قيادة المريخ لهذا المركز المتقدم فى اكبر بطولات الاتحاد الافريقي بل كان بعضهم سببا فى ان يودع المريخ البطولة الافريقية من الدور التمهيدى فى موسمين على التوالي ,, ويكفي غارزيتو شرفا ونجاحا انه يغادر المريخ بسبب خلاف مالي وليس طعنا او تشكيكا فى كفاءته الفنية التى جسدها من خلال عمله المميز مصحوبا بفرض سياسة الانضباط التى منعت ناس ( زعيط ومعيط ) من التدخل وحشر انوفهم فى مالايعنيهم مثلما كانوا يفعلون سابقا مع انصاف المدربين من اصحاب الشخصيات الهشة الذين لهفوا من المريخ عشرات الالاف من الدولارت ولم يقدموا له ربع ماقدمه غارزيتو فى موسم واحد .
من حق جماهير المريخ ان تغضب من التفريط فى هذا الفرنسي العملاق وتتحسر على رحيله بهذه الطريقة المهينة وغير الكريمة حيث كان اقلها ان تكرمه لجنة التسيير بحفل مبسط او تترك الامر لروابط المشجعين التى طالما ردت له اعتباره فى وقت سابق واستقبلته بالورود داخل الاستاد ردا على من كانوا يهاجمونه من منطلق جهل وتشفى فهى قادرة - اى الجماهير - فى ان تبادله الوفاء بالوفاء وتؤكد له ان اعماله ستظل خالدة فى ذاكرة النادى رغم انف المعارضين لوجوده واستمراره فى منصبه ,, لاننكر بان لجنة التسيير برئاسة اسامه ونسي قد سعت بكل جدية فى ان يبقى غارزيتو فى منصبه بدليل العرض الذى تقدمت به للمدرب ووافقت على تحمله رغم الازمة المالية الحادة التى يمر بها النادى حاليا ولكن هذا لايبرئها من تهمة التساهل والتفريط فى المدرب الشاطر والذكي غارزيتو لانها مع الاسف تعاملت معه فى التفاوض باسلوب ( سياسة لحس الكوع ) من خلال موقفها المتشدد بعدم منحه اى دولار واحد زيادة على قيمة العقد فى الوقت الذى نعلم بان غارزيتو اشترط زيادة قيمة الحوافز الى 600 الف دولار اذا عبر بالمريخ الى نصف نهائى دورى الابطال - حسب تصريح نائب الامين العام عبد التام - وهذا يعنى ان غارزيتو لم يكن يطالب بزيادة فى الراتب الاساسي وانما فى الحوافز التى تظل دائما مرتبطة بالانتصارات والنتائج كما حدث فى البطولة الاخيرة ,, يضاف الى ذلك ان لجنة اسامه ونسي تبقت لها شهرين فقط وكان من الممكن ان تمارس قدرا من المرونه فى التفاوض مع المدرب وتترك الامر للمجلس القادم فربما تكون لديه القدرة المالية فى تحمل قيمة العقد كاملا !
عموما اصبح رحيل غارزيتو واقعا ونخشى على المريخ من القادم !
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يفجر آخر قنابل التسجيلات في الساعات القادمة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)

كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) اقترب الهلال من تفجير آخر قنابل للتسجيلات بالتعاقد مع لاعب محلي كبير ينشط في احد الاندية المعروفة والكبيرة يتمتع بإمكانيات فنية هائلة ويعتبر الافضل في الساحة وضمه لكشوفات الهلال يعتبر مفاجأة للجميع .. والساعات القادمة كفيلة بكشف الكثير عن قنبلة الهلال. !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريكاردو وفيستر آخر مدربين يكملان موسمين مع العملاقين - الهلال حطم كل الأرقام القياسية في التغيير.. واستقرار نسبي في المريخ

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

ربما يكون اوتوفيستر وريكاردو آخر مدربين أمضيا أكثر من عام في تدريب المريخ والهلال، فالبرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو الذي لم يستمر في اي ناد اشرف عليه أكثر من عام واحد وجد في الهلال ارضا صلبة وامضى معه مواسم جيدة وكان فريق 2007 أفضل فريق في تاريخ الهلال الحديث وتكاملت معظم حلقاته ليظهر الازرق بافضل شكل ممكن غير أنه بعد ذلك تعدد المدربون واشرف على الفريق مدربون كثر لم يتمكن اي منهم من الاستمرار لعامين.
ولم يختلف الحال في المريخ وإن كان قد بدأ يقل تغيير المدربين في المواسم الاخيرة عما كان عليه خلال سنوات عانى فيها الأحمر من تغيير المدربين، ولكن مع أوتوفيستر الذي امضى عامين كانت المحصلة خلالهما رائعة بكل المقاييس ونجح الألماني في الوصول بالأحمر لنهائي الكونفدرالية وكان الفريق المريخي في موسم 2007 الافضل على مستوى النتائج والاداء.
رحيل طوعي
لا يستطيع أحد أن يلقي باللوم على مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال في عدم استمرار المدرب نبيل الكوكي فالتونسي هرب قبيل فترة قصيرة من انتهاء الموسم ولم يخطر إدارة النادي وتعاقد مع الأفريقي التونسي في ذات اليوم الذي وصل فيه إلى بلاده، وتعتبر فترة الكوكي مع الهلال هي الأطول في الموسمين الاخيرين، إذ حطم الهلال كل الأرقام القياسية في تغيير المدربين، في حين أن نتائج الأزرق لم تتأثر كثيرا في الموسم قبل الماضي الذي فاز فيه الفريق بالدوري الممتاز رغم العدد الكبير من المدربين الذين اشرفوا على تدريب الفريق ووصل عددهم إلى ثمانية قبل انتهاء الموسم ووصول البلجيكي باتريك، غير أن الأزرق تاثر بعد ذلك بتغيير المدربين وتعدد المدارس التدريبية ورحيل عناصر الخبرة رغم النتائج التي تحققت بالوصول لنصف نهائي الابطال وبفضل التكتيك الجيد الذي اتبعه التونسي تمكن الهلال من تحقيق نتائج جيدة في البطولة الافريقية، وبعد انسحاب النادي من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز توقف البحث عن بديل وما تزال رحلة البحث مستمرة ولم يستقر الازرق على مدرب وإن كانت المدرسة الفرنسية تعتبر الأقرب.
أجواء غير جيدة
لم يتمكن اي مدرب من العمل باريحية تامة في الموسمين الاخيرين وحتى الكوكي عمل وسط أجواء مشحونة ومتوترة وواجه نقدا عنيفا خلال مسيرته التي قاربت على الموسم، بينما واجه سلفه نصرالدين النابي وباتريك ذات المشكلة وربما يجد الوافد الجديد أجواء افضل ويتمكن من المواصلة على الأقل لموسمين بحسب النتائج والمحصلة بعد ذلك.
نتائج رائعة ومحصلة مقنعة مع غارزيتو
وعلى النقيض من الأجواء المتوترة التي عمل فيها نبيل الكوكي في الهلال وجد غارزيتو مساندة غير مسبوقة من الإعلام وتسبب الادء الرائع والنتائج الجيدة والعروض المتميزة التي قدمها المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية في وضع الفرنسي على أرضية صلبة ووجد غارزيتو مساندة ومؤازرة جماهيرية غير مسبوقة ووصل الأحمر لنصف نهائي الأبطال بعد أن اقنع الجميع وبدا مرشحا فوق العادة للتتويج باللقب قبل جولة الإياب أمام مازيمبي التي شهدت بداية الانتقادات للفرنسي وتبعتها مباراة الأهلي مدني كما أن خلافات المدرب مع عدد من اللاعبين واسلوبه وطبيعته الحادة ومطالبه المبالغ فيها ساهمت في دق مسمار في نعشه ليقرر الرحيل بعد سلسلة من المطاولات بينه ولجنة التسيير وضح خلالها أن الطرفين لا يرغبان في مواصلة الارتباط وينتظر كل منهما أن تكون المبادرة من الطرف الآخر ليغادر اخيرا غارزيتو بعد أن هدأت عواصف المطالبين باستمراريته.
بديلان منتظران
وينتظر قطبا القمة المدرب القادم ويأمل أنصار الناديين أن يتمكن المدرب الجديد في وضع لبنة اولى للاستمرار لموسمين على الأقل لينهيا معضلة التدريب المؤثرة فتعدد المدارس التدريبية يؤثر على اللاعبين وينعكس على الاداء عموما وبالتالي يؤثر على المحصلة والنتائج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
مدثر خيري للإستئنافات

* خلال الايام الماضية بحثنا ومحصّنا جيداً قضية الموسم التي اندلعت بين الأمل والهلال في مواجهة الاتحاد الرياضي.
* رفض فيها الناديين المذكورين قرارات صادرة من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وقادتنا الحيثيات والوقائع المحيطة بالقضية الى بحث أسبابها، وكيفية معالجتها حتى لا تثير بلبلة في قادم المواعيد.
* من الاسباب التي أشرنا اليها ان هناك اربعة اعضاء في لجنة الاستئنافات تقاعسوا عن الالتزام بما هو موكل إليهم فكان التعديل والاضافة الى لجنة الاستئنافات وهو واحداً من القرارات التي اثارت لقطاً وجدلاً كثيفاً.
* ومن الاسباب التي ذكرناها ايضاً ان لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تعاني من ترهل غير مبرر حيث تتكون من عشرة اعضاء وقلنا ان ذلك يجعل اكتمال نصاب اجتماعاتها -وحده- من الامور الشاقة واقترحنا ان تتكون من خمسة اعضاء- فقط- ويكون نصابها مكتملاً بحضور ثلاثة منهم.
* ومن الاشياء التي اشرنا اليها ايضاً ان تشريعات كرة القدم (نظام اساسي، وقواعد عامة) فيها الكثير من الثقوب بل انها السبب الرئيسي في اثارة المشاكل لضعف صياغتها وتداخلها وتقاطع موادها مع بعضها البعض.
* كما أن هناك أزمة كبيرة تتعلق بتفسير هذه المواد الواردة في النظام الاساسي والقواعد العامة.
* وقلنا ايضاً اننا كنا نرجو ان تشهد الجمعية العمومية نقاشاً مثمراً حول التشريعات المنظمة لكرة القدم لأننا نعتبرها هي اصل القضية أما مسألة بقاء الامل بالممتاز او مشاركة الهلال في ابطال افريقيا 2016 تعتبر فرع القضية.
* انتهت القضية وحافظت التشريعات الرياضية على كل ما فيها من عيوب.
* أما وقد انتهى الموسم الآن فلم يبق لنا إلا إثارة مسألة جديدة يمكن ان تجنبنا المشاكل مستقبلاً واتمنى ان تجد القبول لدى اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الرياضي لكرة القدم وتتعلق بالتشكيل الجديد للجنة الاستئنافات العليا.
* ونسأل أولاً عن ماهية المعايير التي يختار بموجبها مجلس الادارة اعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات؟.
* بلا شك أن معايير الكفاءة والتأهيل الفني والاخلاقي تتصدر جدول المواصفات المناسبة للشخص المرشح لأعلى جهة عدلية لشؤون كرة القدم في السودان.
* بالاضافة الى قدرة العضو على تفسير المواد والالمام الجيد باللوائح المحلية والدولية، واجادة تقانة بحث القضايا المعروضة أمام اللجنة بالسرعة المطلوبة مع التواثق على لوح شرف اخلاقي للجنة.
* أستطيع أن ارشح الاستاذ مدثر خيري كرياضي وقانوني مطبوع ليكون احد اعضاء لجنة الاسئتنافات العليا.
* مدثر خيري رجل مؤهل بمعنى الكلمة وقد تلقى دورة تدريبية معتبرة من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) في العام 2006 في سويسرا.
* يمتلك مدثر قدرات كبيرة في فهم وتفسير تشريعات كرة القدم –نظام اساسي وقواعد عامة- ولديه مركز تدريب لتأهيل قادة الاتحادات الرياضية والاندية في جانب القانون والادارة الرياضية.
* ما لم يكن الدخول الى لجان الاتحاد الرياضي المساعدة والمستقلة مفصّلاً على شخصيات بعينها فإن أمثال مدثر خيري يستحقون ان يكونوا في مقدمة اللجان الأعلى تأثيراً في الاتحاد الرياضي.
* ومدثر خيري رجل معروف بالنسبة لقادة الاتحاد، ويعرفون قدراته وحسن اطلاعه على القوانين المحلي منها والدولي فنرجو أن يكون رقماً مهماً في لجنة الاستئنافات للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فشل محاولات إقناع سوداكال بالتراجع عن الاستقالة

فشلت المساعي التي قادها مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة مدير الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة والمهندس أسامة ونسي في إقناع آدم سوداكال بالعودة إلى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من جديد وذلك بعد عدة محاولات جرت مع سوداكال الذي أعلن فور تعيينه من قبل الوزارة في منصب عضو مجلس إدارة بالنادي عن رفضه لذلك المنصب لأنه كان مرشحاً لمنصب نائب الرئيس واعتبر سوداكال إبعاده عن ذلك المنصب بأنه انتقاص من قدره ومن المجهودات التي قدمها لخدمة نادي المريخ وبالتالي أعلن رفضه العودة للمجلس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
صقور الجديان في أصعب امتحان

· مباراة حاسمة يخوضها المنتخب الوطني ضد منتخب دولة جنوب السودان في مواجهة لا تقبل القسمة على إثنين من أجل العبور للدور نصف النهائي وبكل تأكيد فالمباراة لن تكون سهلة خصوصاً وان جنوب السودان تصدر المجموعة وقدم مستويات جيدة ويضم مجموعة من الأسماء الكبيرة مثل المخضرم ريتشارد وأتاك لوال وأقوير وزكريا ناسو وهو منتخب يقدم مستويات جيدة تفرض على المنتخب أن يكون في قمة الجاهزية للقاء اليوم الذي سيكون صعباً على المنتخب ويحتاج فيه اللاعبون إلى التركيز الكامل في اللقاء من أجل الحصول على بطاقة مؤهلة للدور نصف النهائي.
· اللقاء لايقبل الأخطاء ومنتخب دولة جنوب السودان يرفع شعار التأهل فقط في لقاء اليوم ويرغب في صناعة تاريخ.
· وطبيعي أن يكون له هذا الطموح رغم أنه منتخب حديث العهد بالمشاركات.
· وبطولة سيكافا ستكون نقطة إنطلاق بالنسبة له سعياً إلى التألق ودخول التاريخ والإعلان عن نفسه وهو ما يجعل البطولة أكثر أهمية بالنسبة له.
· لكن نثق في قدرة الصقور على إنجاز المهمة بنجاح وتخطي عقبة منتخب دولة جنوب السودان في لقاء اليوم والتسجيل المبكر مهم للسيطرة على زمام الأمور في هذه المواجهة والتي يستعد لها المنتخب بروح معنوية عالية بعد الفوز الكبير على جيبوتي رغم أن المنافس ليس مقياسا.
· لكن بكل الأحوال فالمواجهة لن تكون سهلة لمنتخبنا اليوم سعياً إلى التأهل.
· ولا نرفع شعار نكون او لا نكون.. بل نكون ونكون وحتى نهاية المشوار باذن الله.
صدى ثان
· الهجوم المركز هذه الأيام على الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام هو دلالة على انه يسير في الطريق الصحيح.
· الاهلة دائماً وأبداً يشنون الهجوم على من لا يتبع ملتهم.. ويؤيدون من ينفذ أجندتهم.
· معتصم جعفر رجل قلبه على المصلحة العامة.. ولا يتجاوز القانون.
· وعلى الاهلة تقديم صوت شكر لمعتصم كلما تذكروا الحكم الحيمودي.
· سر يا معتصم ولا تعبأ بتلاطم الأمواج وستصل الى ما تصبو اليه ويكفيك فخرا اجماعك على رئاسة الاتحاد العام ومن ثم رئاسة سيكافا.. وباذن الله في الكاف ومن ثم الفيفا.
صدى قبل الأخير
· شكراً موقع (كوورة سودان) للاهتمام والمتابعة ونتمنى ان نكون دائماً وابداً عن حسن الظن.
· لا أرى أي سبب يجعل لجنة التسيير المريخية تمنح غارزينو كل هذه المساحة للتفكير.. خاصة عقب الاستفتاء الأخير من جانب جماهير المريخ التي طالبت برحيله؟
· رغم كل ما قدمه غارزيتو.. الا انه داس على ذلك بعدائه للاعبين خاصة المحترفين على رأسهم اوكراه وكوفي وتراوري وابعاده للكابتن احمد الباشا وبلة جابر.
آخر الاصداء
· قادتني الصدفة امس الأول الى شرق النيل ووجدت علماً احمر اصفر يرفرف فوق احد المنازل.. علم يهز الدواخل ويبهج النفوس.. وقادني فضولي لمعرفة صاحب العلم فكان المريخي كامل الدسم عبدالماجد شمبات.. وبما ان صلة المريخي بأخيه المريخي أقوى من صلة الرحم فكان التعارف والصداقة والمحبة في المريخ.
· وحقاً المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه.. بل وطن نسكن فيه.
· وحقا نحتاج الى أمثال عبدالماجد شمبات الذين يحبون المريخ دون من او أذى او فلاشات.
· بالأمس حقق النجم الساحلي بطولة الكونفدرالية.. ودائماً النجوم ساطعة في السماء وفي الأرض.
· أخيراً تم بالأمس حسم كل الأمور.. ولا توجد بعد اليوم في قاموسنا كلمة انسحاب.
· ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي عبداللطيف :المريخ خرج من البطولة الافريقية لان غارزيتو درب ثلاثة عشر لاعبا فقط

حوار : موسى اسحق الدولي / تصوير : ابوبكر شرش


البحث عن النجوم والجلوس اليهم مشقة تورث الارق في بلد تتناقص فيه المواهب حينا بعد حين .. تجول بخاطري نجم يبحث عنه الكثير من جماهير المريخ بعدما سجل غيابا لفترة طويله عن الظهورمكتوبا في حالته الكروية ..( في كنبة الاحتياطي ) بامر( فرنسي ).. وذلك نتيجة لدفع ضريبة خلاف نشب بينهما .. تسال اهل المريخ عن مجدي عبداللطيف آت نتيجة الضجة التي شهدتها فترة قيده بكشوفات الفريق ..خاصة وان تسجيله صاحب كثيرا من التقطعات القانونية ومطاردات الاندية الاخرى له .. اكتشفه نقاب المريخ بالشرق بعد بذوغ نجمه مع هلالها الساحلي لما يمتاز به من نبوع كروي رغم صغر سنه .. تحركت ادارة المريخ لكسب خدماته ونالت ما اردت بعد مخاض عسير لتضع عليه جماهير المريخ امال عراض لكن حدث مالم يكن في البال .. الى منبع الحوار




حدثنا عن اسباب جلوسك لعام كامل بدكة البدلاء ..؟؟

بالفعل لم اشارك مع الفريق طيلة هذا العام الا دقائق معدودة منحها لي الاطار الفني صاحب القرار الاول والنهائي في مشاركتي .. وانا لاعب كرة قدم محترف .. انفذ حديث المدرب حرفيا .. ومتى ما اشركني في التشيكل الاساسي سيجدني جاهز



لكن عام كامل لم تقنعه باحقية المشاركة ..؟؟

على العكس تماما .. اقنعت غارزيتو بمكاناتي الفنية داخل الميدان من خلال التدريبات بتنفيذ كل خططه التكتيكية .. حتى انه كان يشيد بي عقب كل حصة تدريبية .. وقالها لي حرفيا ( انت افضل لاعب سوداني شاهدته .. وينتظر منك الكثير ) لكنه حتى الآن لم يعطيني الفرصة بالمشاركة في المباريات التنافسيا سوءا بالمنافسات المحلية او الخارجية .. الا دقائق معدودة في مباريات قليلة



هل لديك خلاف مع غارزيتو ..؟؟

كنت على خلاف مع المدرب في وقت سابق .. لكن تم احتوائه سريعا ..؟؟



ماهي اسباب ذلك الخلاف ..؟؟

..اتحفظ بتلك الاسباب .. ولا اريد ان ارجع لنقطة الخلاف مجددا



متى اندلع ذلك الخلاف بينك والفرنسي ..؟؟

في منتصف الموسم التنافسي ..



برأيك هل خلافك مع المدرب سبب جلوسك على كنبة الاحتياطي ..؟؟

نعم خلافي مع غارزيتو له تاثير في عدم مشاركتي بالتشكيل الاساسي للفريق .. وليس لدي تفسير لعدم ظهوري مع الفريق في المباريات التنافسيا سوى الخلاف الدار بيننا في بداية الموسم .. خاصة وان غارزيتو فنياً لديه قناعة بامكاناتي .. والا لما اشاد بي في وسائل الاعلام برأيك هل غارزيتو يستهدفك ..؟؟



غارزيتو جعلني في حيرة من امري لم افهم ماذا يريد .. باعتبار انه يشيد بإمكاناتي في التدريبات .. رغم ذلك لم يتح لي الفرصة الكاملة لاثبات احقية مشاركتي في المباريات التنافسية



لما لم تخطر دائرة الكرة او مجلس الادارة ..؟؟

لم اخطر احد من اعضاء المجلس او دائرة الكرة تقديرا لظروف مشاركة الفريق في التنافس وظلت صامتا حتى لا اخلق مشاكل في الوقت الذي كان يسير فيه الاحمر في دور الابطال بخطى ثابتة .. لكن المدرب محسن سيد كان يعلم كل شئ وحاول الجلوس الى غارزيتو بخصوص مشاركتي .. الا ان محاولاته اصابها الفشل



هل انت راضي عن جلوسك على كنبة الاحتياطي ..؟؟

لم ات المريخ للمشاهدة مبارياته من على كنبة الاحتياطي حتى ارتضي الجلوس على كنبة الاحتياطي ..(انا جيت العب كورة ).. اقدم خدماتي للفريق ولجماهير المريخ الوفية بالمشاركة ضمن الكوكبة الاساسية ...لكن في النهاية دا قرار يرجع للمدير الفني وانا لاعب كرة قدم محترف ، بحترم قراراته في اختياره للتوليفة التي يريد اشراكها بغض النظر عن الطريقة او المعايير التي يحدد بها تلك التوليفة او التشكيلة



هل انت قلق على مستقبلك بالفريق في حال استمرارية غارزيتو ..؟؟

في حال استمرارية الفرنسي ساكون حريصا على حل الاشكال الذي احتدب في الموسم المنصرم واضر بعدم مشاركتي مع الفريق اساسيا وذلك بالجلوس مع مدير الكرة وشرح كافة تفاصيل الخلاف وانا متفائل بتفهم الاطار الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو لاسباب الخلاف الذي نشب بيننا والوصول لحل يرضي جميع الاطرف حتى يجنب الفريق العقبات في الموسم المقبل



قبل التوقيع لكشوفات نادي المريخ قدمت لك عدت عروض من اندية الهلال والاهلي شندي والخرطوم والوطني .. لماذا فضلت المريخ عن الفرق الاخرى ..؟؟

اخترت عرض المريخ نسبة الى انني اعطيت مجلس ادارته (كلمة مليانة) لا رجعة فيها بالتوقيع في كشوفاته .. بعدها تقدم نادي الاهلي شندي بعرضه الذي يفوق عرض المريخ (الا ان للرجال كلمة واحدة ) واعتذرت للفريق الشندواي، عرض الهلال لم يكن جاداً فحديثهم كان عبر مكالمة هاتفية واحدة .. وهذا ما جعلني اصرف النظر عن الهلال ورفضت الجلوس اليهم ..



هل انت نادم خطوة بالتوقيع في كشوفات الاحمر ؟

لست نادم ..على العكس راضي على فترتي بالمريخ وعلى ما قدمته للفريق .. في اول ست اشهر قدمت من خلالها مجهودات طيبة و حققت من خلالها بطولة سيكافا بالاضافة لكاس السودان وحصلت على جائزة النجومية في تسع مباريات بالدوري المحلي .. وساواصل بكشوفاته الى حين انتهاء فترة قيدي وبعدها لكل حدث حديث



اسباب خروج المريخ من البطولة الافريقية ..؟؟

عدم وجود البديل الجاهز اضر بالفريق وهو من اسباب خروج الفريق الافريقي .. خاصة وان غارزيتو وضع حساباته على تجهيز ثلاثة عشر لاعبا فقط .. واهماله لعدد كبير من اللاعبين بعدم اتاحة الفرصة لهم للمشاركة في المباريات سواءا كانت محلية او افريقية او ودية .. لو اتاح الفرنسي الفرصة لكل اللاعبين في المباريات لكان المريخ اليوم بطلا للقارة الافريقية ..



برأيك هل غارزيتو يستهدف لاعبوا الفريق..؟؟



غارزيتو يخلق الخلافات .. في كل تدريب تجده يصرخ في وجه لاعب ليس هذا وحسب بل يبعده عن المران واحيانا من المعسكر .. لكن التدخلات الادارية تحسم الخلاف .. الا ان غارزيتو يعيد مرة اخرى لنقطة الخلاف والملاحظ ان كل اللاعبين الذين اختلف معهم جميعهم على كنبة الاحتياطي .. وجميع اللاعبين صامتين من اجل المريخ والمرحلة التي يمر بها .. ومهما طال الزمن او قصر سيرحل الفرنسي ونحن ابناء الوطن .



هل عرض عليك مجلس المريخ الاعارة والاستغناء عن خدماتك ..؟؟

لم يتحدث معي احد في هذا الشان



يقال ان هنالك شلليات وسط لاعبو المريخ ...؟؟

سمعت كغيري بهذا الحديث لكن بعد انضمامي لكشف الفريق لم اشاهد اي شلليات على العكس تماما فكل لاعبو المريخ اسرة واحدة وتجمعني بهم علاقة أخوة وصداقة ومحبة ..



يقال بان هنالك ازمة مالية بالمريخ ادت لعدم صرف اللاعبين لمرتباتهم وحوافز المباريات ..؟؟

هذا ليس صحيح .. فانا اللاعب الوحيد بكشف الفريق استلم حافز التسجيل كاملا بالاضافة لاستلام كافة مرتباتي في الوقت المحدد بالعقد



ما اثير من خلاف بين ادارة ناديك السابق هلال الساحل والمريخ هل اثر على المستوى الفني بالنسبة لك ..؟؟

لم يكن له تاثير واضح فماحدث سوء فهم بين ادارة البحارة وادارة المريخ ... تفاصيل المشكل تعود لاتفاق بيني وبين الرئيس الراحل لنادي الهلال السيد كير الذي كان قد اتفق معي للعب مع فريقه لمدة عام فيما استغل اعضاء المجلس وفاة الرجل ليدعوا ان الاتفاق كان لاربعة اعوام لا اعتقد انها اثرت علي فنيا.



طموحاتك..؟؟

سقف طموحاتي يرتفع يوم تلو الآخر .. اضع في اول حساباتي اسعاد جماهير الاحمر الوهاج بلقب دوري الابطال في الموسم المقبل .. ومن ثم الاحتراف الخارجي الذي ظل طموح كل لاعب



حدثنا عن استقالة جمال الوالي هل اثرت على وضع الفريق ..؟؟

السيد جمال الوالي لم يقصر في المريخ فوهب ماله ووقته في خدمة المريخ .. لكن هذا حال كرة القدم .. والمؤسف ان رجل مثل غارزيتو عمره في المريخ عام ياتي ليشتم رجل افنى عمره في خدمة المريخ بدفع دم قلبه ووقته حقيقة الوالي لم يقصر وسنقوم بتكريمه نحن اللاعبين في الموسم المقبل بلقب البطولة الافريقية ...فرحيله عن النادي أصاب فريق الكرة وجميع اللاعبين بالحزن .. والآن المجلس الجديد لم يقصر وسخر كل احتياجات اللاعبين .. وهو قدر المسولية ..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أغلقت امس الاثنين عملية تسجيلات وتنقلات اللاعبين المحترفين الاجانب باكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم بتسجيل الغانى كريم الحسن بالإعارة لعام واحد
كريم الحسن وصل امس الإثنين للخرطوم للانضمام للمريخ

إستقبل المريخ فجر امس الغانى كريم الحسن بعد ان كان من المفترض ان يحضر الى الخرطوم أول امس الا ان اللاعب لم يلحق بالطائرة الكينية التى كانت من المفترض ان تقله الى الخرطوم ، وتعاقد الغانى مع المريخ فى خانة العاجى ديديه ليبرى بعد ان غادر الاخير كشوفات الاحمر بالتراضى .


عطرون والوك ينتظران قيد هما

ينتظر الثنائى صابرعطرون والوك قيدهما فى كشوفات المريخ فى خانتى بله جابر واحمد الباشا ، واللاعبان من اميز لاعبى مريخ كوستى ولهما ادوار متميزة فى الفريق ونالا اشادة اللجنة الفنية المسؤولة عن تسجيلات المريخ .



الرديف يضم الخماسي

ضم فريق الرديف بالمريخ امس اربعة لاعبين دفعة واحدة وهم الصادق ابراهيم من هلال المناقل ، حسن مجذوب من الجريف الخرطوم ، توفيق مكين من الاتحاد البحراوى ورامى ابوقوتة وبذلك يكون قد ضم الرديف اربعة عشر لاعبا بعد ذهاب الثنائى باسل واباذر الى رديف الهلال.



عماد عبداللـه يعود إلى كشوفات المريخ

عاد مدافع المريخ عماد عبداللـه تلقائيا إلى كشوفات الفريق بعد اكتمال فترة اعارته التي امتدت لموسم كامل مع فريقه السابق مريخ الفاشر وربما قام المريخ بشطبه او اعارته مرة اخرى لنادي صديق رغم إن المريخ يعاني فى الخط الخلفي وظل مدربه يقوم بتوليف لاعبي الوسط لخط الدفاع .



جبرة الاقرب لتولي مسؤولية التدريب

يعتبر المدرب فاروق جبره هو الاقرب لتولى مسؤولية تدريب المريخ فى الموسم الجديد ، وهو من المدربين الذين وضعوا بصمتهم الكبيرة فى التدريب حيث صعد مع الشمالى عطبرة للدورى الممتاز وحقق نتائج جيدة مع نادى النيل الحصحيصا قبل ان يهبط.



المريخ يرسل خطاب شطب ايمن سعيد

ارسل نادى المريخ خطاب شطب محترفه المصري ايمن سعيد إلى مكاتب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بعد هروب اللاعب إلى بلاده دون اذن من النادي حيث تبقت للاعب ستة اشهر من عقده مع المريخ وقد قدم المريخ شكوى بذلك للاتحاد العام وبذلك سوف لن تكون للاعب اى مستحقات طرف المريخ .



ثلاثة اندية تطلب ثنائى المريخ

برزت ثلاثة اندية فى الدورى الممتاز ابدت جديتها في التعاقد مع ثنائى المريخ الذي انتهت فترته مع الفريق بله جابر واحمد الباشا، وقرر المجلس عدم التجديد للاعب بله جابر لتدنى مستواه رغم مشاركته الضئيلة فى الموسم الماضى ، ومازالت الضبابية تحوم حول اعادة قيد احمد الباشا في ظل استمرارية الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو الذي طلب الباشا للعمل معه في الجهاز الفني.



ارهاصات بعدم اعادة قيد مصعب عمر

تفيد متابعات (قوون) بان هناك عدم قبول فيما يتعلق باعادة قيد نجم الفريق مصعب عمر إلى كشوفات المريخ مرة اخرى خاصة وإن اللاعب لم يقدم المستوى الذى كان منتظرا منه فى الموسم السابق ووقع في اخطاء فادحة في مباراتى نصف نهائى بطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال امام بطل النسخة الماضية مازيمبى الكنغولى .



الرديف يدخل التسجيلات اليوم باديكو

يدخل فريق رديف المريخ التسجيلات اليوم باللاعب اديكو مهاجم فريق شباب المريخ السابق القادم من مدينة الابيض ويعتبر من اللاعبين المتميزين اضافة إلى انضمام لاعب آخر لم يحدد حتى ساعة متأخرة من ليلة امس.



مجدى شانتى : صرفنا النظرعن اباذر وباسل وذهبا للهلال

اوضح مدير الكرة للمراحل السنية بنادى المريخ مجدى شانتى إن المدرب البلغاري كان قد ابعد اللاعب اباذر الذى انتقل إلى الهلال من الاختبارات بعد فشل اللاعب منذ الايام الاولى للاختبارات مما دفع بالجهاز الفني بابعاده، اماباسل فقد اطلق المريخ سراحه لمطالبته بمبلغ عالى تجاوز السقف الموضوع لتسجيلات المراحل السنية وعلى ضوء ذلك قررنا الاستغناء عن الثنائي ليقوم الهلال بكسب توقيعهما مقابل خمسين الف جنية للاعب وقال إن المريخ فى هذا الموسم سيكون له الكلمة العليا فى بطولة دورى الرديف خاصة بعد إن ضم عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين المميزين الذين سيشكلون دعما كبيرا للفريق الأول فى الموسم القادم .



العضوية تسير بشكل ممتاز

تسير هذه الايام اجراءات عضوية نادي المريخ بشكل جيد بدار النادي بالعرضة جنوب وظلت تشهد فى كل تزايدا في عدد طالبي العضوية من قبل جماهير المريخ وذلك استعدادا للانتخابات التى ستعقد بعد انتهاء فترة مجلس لجنة التسيير الحالية.



غانى ونيجيرى وغيني وكميرونى

يفاضل المريخ اليوم وهو اليوم الاخير لتسجيلات الاجانب بين عدد من اللاعبين وهم غانى وآخر نيجيرى وثالث غينى ورابع كميرونى وربما ضم النيجيرى سونى فى خانة اللاعب الايفوارى ديديه ليبرى الذى غادر كشوفات المريخ وسافر إلى بلاده ساحل العاج .



النعسان يواصل التألق مع منتخب الشباب

واصل نجم المريخ الجديد خالد النعسان تألقه مع منتخبنا الوطنى للشباب الذى يعسكر هذه الايام بالعاصمة تونس ويعتبر اللاعب من اميز لاعبى الشباب حاليا واشاد به المدير الفنى لمنتخب تونس فى المباراة الاولى التى خاضها منتخبنا امام نظيره التونسى.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل مغادرته وطاقمه المعاون فجر اليوم الى فرنسا:غارزتو يفاجئ الادارة ويعلن عدم انتهاء عقده ويطالب براتب شهر اضافي

متابعة : محمد عوض

غارزيتو وطاقمه الفني غادروا الى باريس

غادر فجر امس الى العاصمة الفرنسية باريس المدير الفنى للمريخ ديغو غارزيتو وطاقمه المعاون مساعده انطونى ومدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوشى، وسوف يتوجه انطونى برفقة زوجته إلى العاصمة التركية استانبول بينما يغادر غارزيتو ومدرب الحراس نيكولا إلى فرنسا لقضاء العطلة مع اسرتيهما.

غارزيتو يفاجئ الجميع ويقول عقده حتى نهاية شهر ديسمبر

فاجأ الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو ادارة المريخ وكشف لها ان عقده ينتهي مع المريخ فى نهاية شهر ديسمبر الحالي وبذلك يحق له إن يتقاضى راتب شهر آخر وكان المريخ قد سلم غارزيتو مرتباته المتأخرة بواسطة الاتحاد العام عن طريق الكاف الذي قام بتحويل مبلغ مائة وخمسة وخمسين الف دولار فى حساب المدرب الفرنسى غارزيتو باحد البنوك الفرنسية التى يفتح بها المدرب حسابه الخاص ، واكد غارزيتو إن مجلس المريخ يجب إن يمنحه راتب شهر له ولطاقمه المعاون بقيادة ابنه انطونى ومدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوشى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسجل ألوك وبكري بشير اليوم

يتوقع أن يظهر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في ساحة التسجيلات اليوم للتعاقد مع لاعب مريخ كوستي الوك اكيج بعد أن أكمل المجلس اتفاقه مع اللاعب ومع ناديه وسيتعاقد المريخ كذلك مع مع بكري بشير متوسط دفاع هلال الأبيض اليوم بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا عقب نهاية مباراة منتخبنا الوطني أمام منتخب الجنوب في ربع نهائي سيكافا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي ينقذ صفقة انتقال كريم الحسن للمريخ

أنقذ الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لاعب وسط المريخ صفقة انتقال مواطنه كريم الحسن للأحمر من الانهيار بعد أن تعنت اللاعب وناديه ليبرتي الغاني في الموافقة على اطلاق سراح اللاعب للمريخ على سبيل الاعارة وكان كوفي متحمساً لأبعد الحدود للتعاقد مع كريم وكان يراهن على أنه سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في تأمين دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وعندما تعثرت المفاوضات أكثر من مرة تدخل كوفي ونجح في إنقاذها وأفلح في إقناع مواطنه بضرورة التوقيع للمريخ النادي الكبير الذي سيشارك في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وينافس على اللقب ويوفّر له تجربة احترافية أفضل وعندما تعنّت نادي ليبرتي الغاني واشترط إرسال المبلغ أولاً قبل إرسال الموافقة أجرى كوفي مكالمة مطولة برئيس نادي ليبرتي استمرت لربع ساعة وانتهت بنجاح كوفي في إقناع رئيس النادي الغاني من أجل إطلاق سراح كريم الحسن للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ .. ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﺤﻔﻮﻓﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺨﺎﻃﺮ ﻭﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﺠﺪﻝ
========================== ==============
ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﻟﺴﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻄﺮ
ﻳﺮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ
ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ : ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ
ﻓﺠﺄﺓ ﻭﺑﻼ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻗﻔﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﺠﺄ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ
ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺷﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ
ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺺ ﺑﺎﺋﻦ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﻷﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﺣﺎﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ
ﻭﻣُﺴﺠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﻘﺪ ﻳﻤﺘﺪ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺁﺧﺮ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺳﻬﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﻪ ﻓﻮﺟﺪ
ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺷﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ
ﺑﺄﻥ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻼ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ .
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﻻ
ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺧﻼﻑ ﺣﻮﻟﻬﺎ
ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﺑﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ
ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻴﻨﻘﻞ
ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺧﻼﻑ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻗﻊ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻀﺮﺭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ
ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﺟﺮﺕ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻞ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻳﺴﻤﺢ
ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﺲّ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺗﻪ
ﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳُﻄﺮﺡ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻛﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺴﻮﻝ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﻟﻤﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﺳﻴﺎً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ
ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ .
ﺷﺮﻁ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻱ ﺗﻤﺮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺃﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺪﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﻒ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺸﺮﻑ
ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺤﺴﻦ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻼ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻉ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺮﺏ ﻣﻤﻨﻬﺠﺔ ﻳﺪﻳﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﺑﻨﻪ ﻓﺠﻌﻠﺖ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﺮﺣﻞ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺷﻌﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻛﻞ
ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺗﻪ ﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺧﻼﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﺸﻞ ﺫﺭﻳﻊ،
ﻓﺤﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻛﺎﻓﻴﺎً ﻹﺭﺿﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﻤﺢ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ، ﻭﺧﻴﺮ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺭﺍﻏﺐ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺜﺮﺕ ﻛﻞ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ
ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍً ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺮﻁ ﻟﻌﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍﺕ ﻗﺎﻃﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺄﻥ
ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ
ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻴﻤﻪ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺿﻤﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ
ﺃﻭﻝ ﻭﻫﻠﺔ .
ﺭﺃﻱ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ
ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻔﺖ ﺍﻵﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ، ﻓﻔﻲ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻓﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ
ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﻒ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﺑﻐﺾ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﻼﻑ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺷﺮﺡ
ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻪ ﺑﺘﻔﺼﻴﻞ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺤُﻜﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻘﻂ، ﻓﻬﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺎً ﻭﻏﻴﺮ
ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺎﺩ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻭﺟﻮﺩﻩ
ﻣﻬﻢ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻮﻻ ﺣﺼﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﻱ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻮﺫ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍً ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻳﻮﻇّﻒ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺩﻱ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻻ
ﻳﻄﺎﺭﺩ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻠﻤﺎً ﺑﺄﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﻣﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪﻩ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻣﺘﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺑﻨﻴﺔ ﺟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻋﻨﺪ
ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻧﻬﺎ، ﻭﻣﻀﻰ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﻧﺤﻦ ﻛﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻧﻨﻈﺮ ﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﻬﺎ
ﻏﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ، ﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺃﺭﻛّﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺪﺍﻥ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻴﻨﻲ ﺧﻼﻓﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻷﻧﻨﻲ
ﺗﺤﺪﺛﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻔﻴﺪ
ﺑﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻄﺮ
ﻳﺮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﻭﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺃﻱ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺗﺨﻠﺺ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻮﻓّﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ .
ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ : ﺃﻗﻒ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ
ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻭﻭﻗﻒ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻣﻊ
ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ
ﻓﻮﺭﺍً ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺣﺎﺻﻼً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺃﻱ
ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻸﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻣﺤﺪﻭﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺷﺨﺺ
ﻟﻪ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﻣﺜﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ
ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺣﺎﺻﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ
ﺃﻱ ﺷﺨﺺ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻓﻲ ﺭﺃﻳﻲ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺷﻌﺮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺮ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯً
ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ
ﻭﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻭﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ
ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺇﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺩﻋﻢ
ﺧﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻮﺍﺭ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻳﺠﺪ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻈﻬﺮ
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯً ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ
ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ
ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﻀﻪ ﺑﺄﻱ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ
ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﺭﻉ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﺍً ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻛﺎﺳﺤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻴﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ .
ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ :
ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺰﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺭﺣﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻌﻮﺩ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺭﺣﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻷﻥ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﻃﻼﻕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﻫﺎﻧﺎً ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍً ﻷﻥ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﺻﻠﺢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ :
ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﻨﺎﺹ ﻭﻳﺘﺮﺟﻢ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻜﻦ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺍً ﻟﻦ ﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺫﻫﺐ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ
ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﺃﺑﺪﻯ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ
ﺗﺤﻔﻈﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ
ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﻭﻣﺘﺨﺎﺫﻝ ﻭﻣﺰﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻘﺪّﺭ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﻣﺘﻰ
ﻣﺎ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻻ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺻﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺍﺫﺍ
ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺩﻉ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻷﻧﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﺭﻉ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺑﺮﻭﺡ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺿﺢ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ
ﻣﺘﻤﻨﻴﺎً ﺍﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻓﻌﻬﻢ ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻫﻮ ﻓﺸﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻷﻥ ﺃﺯﻣﺎﺕ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﻔﺠﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﻭﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ
ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺃﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻸﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري سعيد بذهاب غارزيتو من الجهاز الفني للمريخ

ينتظر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وصول المهاجم المالي محمد تراوري للخرطوم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة من أجل الجلوس معه والحديث عن مستقبله مع الاحمر في الموسم المقبل بعد ذهاب المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو حيث تبقى لتراوري عام آخر في عقده مع المريخ وأعرب تراوري لمسئولي المريخ عن سعادته البالغة بذهاب الفرنسي غارزيتو من تدريب المريخ بعد أن كان الأخير قد أبعده منذ انطلاقة الموسم المنصرم من حساباته الامر الذي جعله بعيداً عن قائمة المريخ في دوري الأبطال والدوري الممتاز وكشف تراوري عن رغبته القوية في تقديم أفضل المستويات مع المريخ في الموسم المقبل وتعويض جماهيره غيابه عن المشاركة مع الفريق في الموسم المنصرم بسبب الخلافات الحادة التي نشبت بينه والفرنسي غارزيتو في المرحلة السابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
ﻣﺤﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ
ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﺗﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﻘﺺ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻝ ٦
ﻻﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺳﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻝ ٦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺗﻌﻄﻞ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺎﺏ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ
ﺃﺟﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻼﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻋﺎﺟﺰﺓ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺍﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺷﺮﻋﻲ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻧﺺ ﻳﻤﻨﻊ ﺻﺪﻭﺭ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﺷﺎﺩ
ﺍﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺑﺼﻌﻮﺩ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﻃﻔﻴﺎ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﺪﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺳﻴﺨﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ
ﺍﻟﺠﻐﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻨﻘﻠﻪ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ ) ﻻ ﺍُﺫﻳﻊ ﺳﺮﺍ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﻠﺖ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻴﻦ ﺳﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ ﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يفجر آخر قنابل التسجيلات في الساعات القادمة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)

كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) اقترب الهلال من تفجير آخر قنابل للتسجيلات بالتعاقد مع لاعب محلي كبير ينشط في احد الاندية المعروفة والكبيرة يتمتع بإمكانيات فنية هائلة ويعتبر الافضل في الساحة وضمه لكشوفات الهلال يعتبر مفاجأة للجميع .. والساعات القادمة كفيلة بكشف الكثير عن قنبلة الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف أسرار التسجيلات المثيرة: والد لاعب يرفض إستلام أموال نادي قمة معروف

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تواصل (كورة سودانية) الابحار في اسرار التسجيلات التي تصاحبها احداث مثيرة وقد كشفت متابعاتها ان والد أحد اللاعبين رفض إستلام اموال من نادي قمة طالب بضم إبنه الي كشوفاته دون ان يكشف والد اللاعب اسباب الرفض وسط دهشة وفد النادي القمة الذي حاول اقناع والد اللاعب إلا أنه تمسك موقفه وغادر الوفد دون ان يحقق النجاح في مهمته.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل.
جزاء صانع الأفراح

☆لأننا لا نمتلك عمل مؤسسي ولا رؤية ولا لجنة فنية ونتعامل بعشوائية في كل الملفات كان لابد أن يحدث هذا التخبط في عملية الإحلال والإبدال.

• ملف الأجانب يعتبر من أكثر الملفات حساسية ومن أكثرها أهمية وفي أنديتنا نتعامل معه بكل سطحية.

•المحترف لابدّ أن يقدم الإضافة في عرف الأندية المحترفة ولكننا نأتي بالمحترف ليجلس علي دكة الاحتياطي ويشارك اللاعب الوطني.

•المحترف يرهق خزينة النادي فلذلك لابدّ من إختياره بعناية فائقة ومتابعة مستمرة لرصد المستوى الفعلي له حتى نضمن نجاحه.

•نأتي بالمحترف الذي يكون أقل سعر ولا ننظر لموهبته أو الفائدة التي يقدمها للفريق.

•لا نتحرك في موضوع المحترفين إلا في الساعات الأخيرة ليتم لنا فيها بيع أنصاف المواهب والعطاله والمواسير من قبل السماسرة .

•لجنة التسيير المريخية وكعادتها تصرح بأنها أحضرت المحترفان (كريم الحسن الغاني+وسوني النيجيري) ليتم المفاضلة بينهما هذا التصريح كشف أن التسجيلات لا تتم حسب حوجة الفريق بدلالة أن إحداهما يلعب مدافع والآخر يلعب مهاجم .

•المفاضلة يا لجنتي البعيدة كل البعد عن الرياضة تكون بين لاعبين يلعبون بنفس الخانة لاختيار أفضلهم من النواحي الفنية والفوائد التي يقدمها كل وأحد للفريق.

•المفاضلة في عرف لجتنا تستند علي اقلهم تكلفة .

•لو كانت هناك دراسة تحليلية قبل الإحلال والإبدال أو تنفيذ تقرير الجهاز الفني لما حدث هذا التخبط باعارة عنكبه المهاجم وتسجيل كريم الحسن المدافع .

•الأفضل كان شطب مدافعين أمثال علي جعفر والريح علي وسيلا و.......؟ لتسجيل مدافعين حتي لايتم تكديس اللاعبين في خانات معينة .

•أذا كان هنالك تأمين علي عدم تسجيل مهاجمين كأن الأولى الإبقاء علي عنكبة وعدم إعارته من واقع مستواه المتطور وخبرته ولكن فضلت لجنة التسيير العائد المادي من إعارته فضلاً علي حاجة الفريق.

•النعسان بالرغم من مستواه إلا إنه تنقصه الخبره ليعتمد عليه كمهاجم صريح ولذلك كان الأجدى بقاء عنكبه ليأخذ النعسان الدخول للقائمة بالتدريج.

•ملف مهم يدار بعشوائية مغننه فما حدث أمس من لجنة التسيير كالآتي.

تم إحضار المحترف كريم الحسن ؟
تم الكشف الطبي عليه ؟
تم قيده ومطابقة بياناته عبر السيستم ؟

•كادت صفقة كريم الحسن أن تنهار فقد تمت المطابقة قبل 8 دقائق من قفل السيستم؟

كل هذه الإجراءات تمت في ساعات.

• نتمنى أن تلعب معنا الصدفة دوراً مهماً وينجح المحترف كريم الحسن؟

•عزانا أن المحترفين الذين تم تسجيلهم بدون ضوضاء حالفهم الحظ كمثال الدافي وباسكال وآخرهم كوفي (السيستم) .

☆《جزاء غارزيتو》 ينطبق تماماً مع المثل 《جزاء سمنار》حيث قدم الفرنسي عصارة خبرته وافنى كل جهده في بناء أساس قوي للمريخ وصنع فريق هز به أبطال الأميرة السمراء وجعله مرشحاً فوق العادة للتتويج بلقبها ومهاب من أكبر الفرق واعتاها وبدلاً من ترك الفرنسي مواصلة ما بدأه من نجاح وجد نفسه خارج الديار الحمراء.

●لجنة التسيير بقرارها بعدم التجديد لغرزه إرتكبت خطأ أداري لا يغفر فهي تعني بقرارها هذا البداية من الصفر بعد أن كان طموحنا أن نبتدي من مربع الذهب المحطة التي توقفنا عندها.

●غرزه عرف علة اللاعب السوداني المتمثلة في عدم الإنضباط ففرضه علي الكل فاتي أكله .

●طرد مالك إسحاق والمتسيب تراوري فعمل له الجميع ألف حساب.

● مدرب منضبط جداً ولايقبل بالتدخل في الأمور الفنية من قبل الإداريين فلذلك تمت الإطاحة به.

●لم يكن مدرب فقط بل كان معد نفسي فشاهدناه يعد اللاعبين نفسياً قبل كل لقاء إفريقي وحبب في اللاعبين القتال من أجل الشعار والجماهير حيث رأينا العقرب يلعب وهو مصاب وضفر يرفض التغيير إلى أن سقط مغشياً عليه في مباراة الإتحاد.

●تقييم المدرب يجب أن يكون من واقع النجاحات والفشل التي حققها المدرب في الموسم بأكمله ولا يتم تقيمه وفقاً لمباراة معينة أو بطولة محلية فقط .

●الكل متغق علي إن غارزيتو أجاد خارجياً وتذبذب مستوى الفريق محلياً وهذا الفشل يرجع إلي نوعية العناصر التي يضمها كشف الفريق 《الذي تتم فيه عملية الإحلال والإبدال حسب رؤية بعض الصحف وتسجيلات الإداريين》 فقد ركز غارزيتو كثيراً علي الأميرة السمراء لذلك فضل إبعاد اللاعبين المؤثرين عن المباريات المحلية خوفاً من الإصابة ودفع بتسجيلاتهم الفشنك.

●رحل الفرنسي حاملاً معه الإنضباط والنظام وروح العمل ورحل معه مبدأ عدم التدخل في الأمور الفنيه وترك المريخ الكيان للجنة التسيير وأصحاب المصالح الشخصية للعبث به بعد أن بدأ بوضع الأساس الذي يبني عليه تحقيق الأهداف للجماهير لكن أصحاب المصالح أرادوا هدم ما أنشأه غرزه.
●لم تجدد لجنة السجم لصانع الأفراح لأنه أختلف مع إداري الغفلة همد ولأنه أوقف المصالح الشخصية.

●تجربة غرزه يجب أن يراجعها المجلس المنتخب ولجنة التسيير من واقع تحديد كيف تكون العلاقة بين (اللاعب+ المدرب+ الإدارة) حيث كان لغياب الإدارة في زمن غارزيتو سبباً أساسيا في إصطدام المدرب باللاعبين حيث كان غرزه مدرب ومدير كره وشاهدناه يتفقد أرضية الملعب قبل المباريات.

●لكل مدرب عيوب فالإنسان ليس كامل وتبقى الإدارة الشاطرة في كيفية علاج هذه السلبيات ومحاولة تصحيحها وتلافي وقوعها فغارزيتو مدرب من الناحية الفنية لا خلاف عليه ومن سلبياته دخوله في خلافات مع اللاعبين وهنا لابد للإدارة من تغريب وجهات النظر وفرض الإنضباط علي اللاعب والمدرب وتحديد صلاحيات كل وأحد منهما ودائرة الكرة عندما تكون قوية ستكتمل الحلقة الثلاثية بنجاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العاجي موكورو يكمل إجراءات قيده بالهلال ويغادر لبلاده

اكمل الهلال اجراءات تسجيل لاعبه العاجي الشيخ موكورو بعد وصول شهادة نقل اللاعب الدولية عند الحادية عشر مساء أمس وتطابق معلوماته مع المعلومات التي ارسلها النادي من قبل وذلك بمكاتب الاتحاد العام امام اسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد العام وعصام شعبان مسؤول إجراءات المحترفين بالاتحاد والكابتن فوزي المرضى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال
ووقع موكورو عقد احتراف بصفوف الهلال لمدة ثلاث سنوات في خانة اللاعب أحمد الجعلي المعار للأهلي وغادر اللاعب لبلاده عقب إكمال إجراءات توقيعه وسيعود مع زملائه للانخراط في الإعداد قبل انطلاقة الموسم .
وكان الاتحاد قد طلب شهادة نقل اللاعب مساء امس على الرغم من ابدائه للرغبة مع الهلال يوم 26 نوفمبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
شكراً قروب نحن في المريخ أخوة

* كما قلت من قبل فإن أرفع شهادات التقدير والاوسمة والوشاحات .. هي التي نتلقاها من قاعدة المريخ لا من الجهات الرسمية ..
* وامس وصلتني هذه الرسالة عبر الوات ساب من الاخوة في قروب نحن في المريخ أخوة عن طريق الأخ الأصغر ابوالبراء .. ويطيب لي هنا أن أنشرها كاملة مع وافر تقديري وامتناني لهم.. وتمنياتي بأن أكون دائما عند حسن ظنهم .
* الأستاذ الفاضل.. المربي الجليل ..
* شارك في القروب أحد الاخوه بكلمات شعرت بها … وكأنها عبرت عن نفسي ..
* بل عن شعور الغالبيه العظمي لشعب المريخ.. يقول فيها (يا أخوانا انا استاذ اسماعيل ده لما يكتب اشعر وكانما يعبر عما في نفسي) ..
* وتكرر هذا الشعور في عدة مرات.. حتي بدأت أشعر وكأن أستاذ اسماعيل له صلة قرابة معي ..
* حينها لم استطع الرد عليه لأنني شعرت بما يشعر به هذا الأخ..
* واجزم أن الغالبية العظمي تشعر بنفس هذا الشعور …
* الاحساس باحساس الجماهير كان له التأثير البالغ في هذا الارتباط الجماهيري بشخصك..
* يومها كان موضوع النقاش في القروب عن تقديم الدعوة للأستاذ اسماعيل حسن ليكون رئيساً فخرياً لفريق قروب نحن في المريخ أخوة..
* وكان الاجماع على هذا الاقتراح ….
* وها أنا ذا أقدمه بين يديك، رغبة من شباب يعشقون المريخ الكيان ويرون في شخصكم رمزا من الرموز التي تستحق التكريم باستمرار ..
* أستاذنا الغالي ..
اعلم تماما بأنك لا ترفض طلباً من شعب المريخ رغما عن ظروفك الخاصه والتزاماتك المتعددة
* نحن نريد أن نكرم استاذا كريما فاضلا يستحق التكريم بشكل اكبر وبصورة احتفالية كبيرة.. ولكن الآن نريد أن نهديك أي انتصار وفوز نحققه كانسان اروع ما يكون، ولشخصية كل منا يعتبر أن له صلة قرابه معه،
ولرقم في عالم المريخ الجميل لايمكن تجاوزه..
* نأمل ونمنّي انفسنا بأن تمنحنا الفخر في أن تكون الرئيس الفخري لفريق نحن في المريخ أخوة..
* وأن تمنحنا الفرصة لأن نسعد انفسنا بتقديم بعضاً مما تستحقه أنت ونراه واجباً علينا ..
* ختاما لك مني ومن الأخوة في القروب وافر التقدير والامتنان.. أخوك الاصغر/ أبو البراء

آخر السطور

* أشك في أن غارزيتو رفض التعاقد مع المريخ بالشكل الذي عرضته عليه لجنة التسيير..
* و يا خبر بفلوس بكره ح يكون ببلاش عندما يحضر غارزيتو إلى السودان إذا تعاقد معه الهلال..
* وحتى إذا لم يحضر إلى السودان سنعرف ذلك بإذن الله..
* اشدنا بلجنة التسيير ووقفنا خلفها بكل قوة .. ولكن إذا اتضح لنا أن غارزيتو لم يرفض عرضها المالي.. وأنها هي التي ارغمته على الرحيل بشروط تعجيزية ، أو ما شابه.. فسيضعف احترامنا لها..
* للمرة الثانية نتمنى الا تكون الأخبار التي تتداولها الاسافير عن احتمال إيقاف بعض الصحف صحيحاً ..
* سامح الله كل من روج أخبارا كاذبة عن غارزيتو .. وشكّل صورة سالبة عنه أمام الرأي المريخي العام بروايات لا أساس لها من الصحة… وتسبب في كراهية البعض له .. وفي اقالته..
* الظلم ظلمات …
* ولك الله يا مريخ .. فأنت أصلاً عمل صالح..
* وكفى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
مايحدث في المريخ نتاج طبيعي..!!

*ظل المريخ خلال السنوات السابقة يدار بسياسات موغلة في العشوائية في كافة المناحي من حيث الصرف المالي والنهج الإداري اللأ مؤسسي ومن حيث التخبطات المتكررة والمعادة في أمور كثيرة منها التسجيلات ومنها الوضع الفني الذي يعتبر المرآة الأكثر وضوح في تأكيد مدي وحجم العشوائية طوال السنوات السابقة.
*لهذا لم أتفاجأ بما يجري الأن في المريخ بعد تولي لجنة التسير المريخية التي بعد إستلامها لزمام الأمور في المريخ وجدت نادي مثقل بكل أشكال وألوان الأعباء ووجدت نفسها في كماشة رهيبة تتطلب وجود المال خصوصاً ان الأعباء المتعلقة بالتسجيلات وبالتعاقد مع مدرب الفريق كانت حاضرة وتفغر فاهها لجسم إداري كتب عليه ان ياتي لنادي خزائنه خاوية علي عروشها رغم انه كان يشار له بالثراء وبقدرته علي إكتساح سوق التسجيلات وعلي توفيره لكافة الحوافز الدولارية.
*كل هذه الأشياء كان الجميع يشاهدها تحدث في المريخ طوال السنوات الماضية لكن كل هذه الأوضاع للأسف كانت أوضاع زائفة وغير حقيقية وخلقت مشكلة حقيقية في كيفية إدارة نادي المريخ واللجنة الحالية رغم انها تتحمل كل التركة الإدارية من حيث التكليف لكن أيضاً يحملها الكثيرون أعباء كل السيناريوهات التي كان يعيشها المريخ من قبل في فترة تم فيها رسم صورة بائسة حول الأوضاع في نادي المريخ الذي بات كما قلت سابقاً يعجز عن إدارة الوضع فيه الجميع، لان المنهج الذي أتبع سابقاً كان عبارة عن أكذوبة كبيرة عاش فيها المريخاب ولم يتخلصو من أثارها لانهم للأسف لايريدو ان يتخلصو، فالمريخ الأن تسير الأوضاع فيه الدولة وتدعمه الدولة وأهله محجمون عن تقدم الصفوف والتعامل مع الأوضاع في النادي رغم ما يمر به المريخ من وضع مأساوي يحتاج ان تعاد فيه صياغة كل الأساليب الإدارية الفاشلة وغير الواقعية بما يتماشي بما هو معقول ومقدور عليه علي الأقل من أهل المريخ الذين يتفرجون الأن ولا يملكون حق ان يقررو في مصير إدارة هذا النادي رغم المسميات التي يحتشد بها النادي من مجلس شوري وتنظيمات جماهيرية ومعارضة وإعلام كان ومازال هو الشريك الأصيل فيما وصل له النادي فنحن الأن امام مجتمع غير فاعل ويود ان يشاهد ناديه ناجح ويستجلب عتاة المحترفين ويكون لديه مدرب بمواصفات وخبرات مهولة ويحقق النادي النجاحات ويحوز علي كل ما هو مطروح امامه من بطولات محلية وقارية.
*كل هذه السيناريوهات تدور في أذهان أهل المريخ ويفصلو كيفية حدوثها لكن للأسف يحدث كل ذلك وفق سلبية كبيرة ظلت تعيد إنتاج الأزمات في النادي الكبير وتضاعف حجم هذه الأزمات مع مرور الوقت الذي عاش فيه المريخ أيام وسنوات خارج جلده وخارج حقيقة إمكانياته التي لاندعو من خلال الطرح الحالي لتحجيم قدرها لكننا للأسف قفزنا عليها عالياً وتجاوزناها تماماً فبات المريخ مطية لجيوب الأفراد وبات المريخ طارد لانه يحتاج لجسم إداري بمواصفات تمارس ذات الخمج الإداري وتمارس ذات الصرفي البذخي والعشوائي وتستجلب كل موسم محترفين من العيار الثقيل ووتبعهم بمدرب جديد تسبقه صفة مونديالي أو خبير ويتكرر هذا السيناريو بحذافيره لان المحترفين السابقون طلعو كذبة أبريل ولان المدرب الخبير لاوي الإدارة وراسو ناشف وما بسمع كلام ده وحمر لي داك وانتقد داااك وقبلها فشل في تحقيق ما تطمح له الإدارة المتآلفة مع الإخفاق لعدم إتباعها اي خطط أو اي أسلوب يجنبها فشل السنوات الطوال لكن رغم ذلك تصر علي أنها صاح والدليل انها لاتغير نهجها وهذا الحديث أقوله لان رئيس نادي المريخ السابق ظل يتحدث عن أنهم بشر يخطؤ أحياناً ويصيبو أحياناً لكن بذات المنطق لم تتبدل السياسات وظل يعاد الفشل بذات المشاهد والصور لان من أنتج كل ذلك يردد مقولة كل شيخ وليه طريقتو.
وهج اخير:-
*لن ألوم اللجنة الحالية رغم إخفاقها لان الوضع في المريخ لم يهيأ يوماً لينجح فيه اي شخص ان لم يتبع سياسات متجزرة ومتعمقة ويصعب علي الكثير من أهل المريخ إنتهاجها وحتي من يحاول لن يستطيع بالوضع الذي عليه النادي الأن فالمريخ سادتي يحتاج الي إعادة صياغة شاملة وكاملة تصفي فيها مديونيات النادي لحجم معقول ولا يمثل هاجس ومصدر فزع لكل من يرغب في دخول عوالم المريخ الإدارية هذه نقطة، والنقطة الأخري يجب ان تفتح أبواب العضوية بشكل طويل الأمد حتي يكتسب كل مريخي عضوية ناديه ليتمكن عبرها من دعم النادي في كافة المناحي عبر إشتراكه الشهري وعبر وجوده في الجمعيات العمومية العادية وتفاعله كذلك مع العملية الإنتخابية التي تمثل تحدي حقيقي لأهل المريخ، والنقطة الثالثة فتح أبواب الإستثمار والعمل علي جذب شركات عالمية كبوما وإديداس تسوق شعار النادي وتعمل علي توزيعه عبر مراكز متعددة ويبقي الإستثمار في النادي له طرق و أساليب متعددة لان المريخ لديه البيئة الخام للإستثمار لكنه يبقي قبلها في امس الحوجة لإدارة تقود وتصنع التغير لتحيل من الوضع المذري الأن في مؤسسة المريخ وضع جاذب ومستقر ويتوالد من عمقه أساس النجاح وليس كما هو جاري ويجري الأن.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كريمو : لعبت بالزمالك في ظروف صعبة وسعيد باللعب جوار كوفي واوكرا

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
اكد الغاني كريم الحسن محترف المريخ الجديد والذي يلعب في وظيفة الدفاع ان الفشل لم يصيبه خلال فترة احترافه بالزمالك المصري .. وذكر ان التحق بالفريق المصري وسط ظروف صعبة حيث قامت الاندية بتسريح اللاعبين الاجانب .. وقال انه نال جائزة افضل لاعب في الدوري الغاني في 2009 .. وعبر عن بالغ سعادته باللعب الي جوار موطنيه كوفي واوكراه.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍليه 
‫
ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻳﺘﻰ
ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ ﻓﻰ
ﻧﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺼﺎ ﻟﻠﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺻﻠﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻻﺩﻭﺍﺭ ﺍﻻﻗﺼﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻓﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ
ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ ﻛﺎﻻﺗﻰ:
-ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ 14-13-12 ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ
2016
- ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ 20-19-18 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ
2016
-ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ 10-9-8 ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻳﻞ
- ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ 20-19 ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻳﻞ
ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ
-8-7-6: ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
- ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ 18-17 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
*-ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ
=============
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ 19-18-17 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
- ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﻪ: ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ 29-28 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
- ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﻪ 17-16-15 ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ 27-26 ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﻪ 14-13-12 ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ
ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﻪ: ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ 24-23 ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻰ
==========
ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ 18-17-16 ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ
ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ 25-24-23 ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻰ
========
ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ 16-15-14 ﺍﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ
ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ 23-22-21 ﺍﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ
ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ 30-29-28 ﺍﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ
6-5-4 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ان شاءالله يوم شكرك مايجى ياكسلااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*خاص: (كورة سودانية)
قاد حارس منتخبنا الوطني صقور الجديان للترقي الي دور الاربعة في بطولة سيكافا بإثيوبيا وعبور منتخب جنوب السودان عن طريق الركلات الترجيحية 5 /4 بعد انتهاء المباراة في زمنها الرسمي بالتعادل بدون اهداف بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من منتخب السودان .. حيث تصدي اكرم لركلة ونجح في احراز التسديدة الخامسة والحاسمة .. حيث نجح كل من ابراهومة الصغير واطهر الطاهر وبكري المدينة ومهند الطاهر بالاضافة لاكرم الهادي في التسجيل بنجاح للسودان.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عادل أبوجريشة في إفادات مهمة لـ(الصدى):
اتصلت بتراوري وطلبت منه العودة فأكد وصوله على وجه السرعة
الحسن محترف نموذجي وعلينا الا نتعجل إصدار الأحكام عليه وانتقال بكري محسوم

شمس الدين الأمين

أرسل الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ تطمينات للجماهير الحمراء بقدرة المجلس على حسم ما تبقى من انتقالات اللاعبين الوطنيين في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة حتى يتعاقد الأحمر مع ألوك وبكري بشير وعطرون لافتاً إلى أن انشغال المريخ بملف المحترفين الأجانب جعله لا يتعجل إكمال صفقات الوطنيين لأن هناك متسع من الوقت بعكس تسجيلات الأجانب التي انتهت منتصف ليلة أمس كما تحدث أبوجريشة عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.



قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة إن يوم أمس كان شاقاً ومُرهقاً لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لأنه كان اليوم الأخير للتعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب ونظراً لضيق الوقت صرف المجلس النظر عن التعاقد مع المحترف النيجيري سوني الذي كان من المفترض أن يصل فجر أمس لكنه تخلف عن الحضور ولم يكن هناك أي وقت لإنقاذ الصفقة فاتجهنا للتعاقد مع كريم الحسن المدافع الغاني المميز لمدة عام وبحمد لله وتوفيقه اكتملت الصفقة بنجاح ووصف أبوجريشة كريم بالمدافع الدولي وصاحب القدرات الدفاعية المهولة والخبرات النوعية التي تجعله مؤهلاً لتحقيق الإضافة المطلوبة للفرقة الحمراء وأبدى أبوجريشة دهشته للأحكام المبكرة التي انطلقت من البعض على اللاعب كريم الحسن برغم سيرته الذاتية التي تتحدث عن مدافع كبير لعب لمنتخب كبير بقامة المنتخب الغاني وأضاف: يجب الا نصدر أي أحكام متعجلة على كريم الحسن وأن ندع الملعب ليكون الفيصل بيننا وهذا اللاعب حتى يظهر قيمته الحقيقية كمدافع كبير يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير للأحمر، وناشد أبوجريشة جماهير المريخ أن تدعمه معنوياً وأن تساعده بشتى السبل ليحقق النجاح المطلوب مع الأحمر والذي يحتاج بشدة إلى مدافع يسهم في تأمين المنطقة الخلفية في الفترة المقبلة.

تراوري أبدى سعادته بالعودة للمريخ

زفّ الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة الخبر السعيد لجماهير المريخ وأكد لهم استعداد المالي تراوري للعودة إلى الخرطوم على وجه السرعة وأضاف: اتصلت بتراوري وأبلغته رغبة المريخ في عودته ليواصل مشواره مع حل كل المشاكل التي واجهته في وقتٍ سابق وأبدى تراوري حماساً لا مثيل له في العودة للمريخ ووعد بأن يكون في الخرطوم في غضون الأيام القليلة المقبلة حتى يشارك في إعداد المريخ من أول يوم، ورحّب أبوجريشة بعودة تراوري وتوقّع له أن يحدث إضافة كبرى لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية ووصفه بالمهاجم القناص الذي يترجم أنصاف الفرص إلى أهداف لافتاً إلى أن وجود أقدام وطنية مميزة بقيمة بكري المدينة وعبده جابر مع امكانية الاستفادة من أوكراه في الهجوم عطفاً على عودة تراوري يجعل مقدمة المريخ الهجومية في وضعية مميزة للغاية.

سنسجل بكري بشير اليوم

قال عادل أبوجريشة إن المريخ تسلم تنازل هلال الأبيض عن اللاعب بكري بشير وأبدى اللاعب موافقته الفورية في الانتقال للفرقة الحمراء وبالتالي فإن بكري سيوقّع رسمياً في كشوفات المريخ اليوم بأديس حتى نغلق هذا الملف نهائياً، وحيا عادل أبوجريشة السيد جمال الوالي على دعمه السخي للمريخ ذاكراً أن الرجل تكفل بكامل منصرفات تسجيل الدُرة ألوك متوقعاً أن يتم التعاقد مع اللاعب اليوم إلى جانب عطرون ومصعب عمر وراهن أبوجريشة على أن المريخ وقبل انتهاء هذا الأسبوع سيغلق ملف التسجيلات نهائياً حتى يتفرغ لتنفيذ البرنامج الموضوع لإعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد.

لن نبتعد عن خيار المدرب الأجنبي

نفى الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة أن يكون المريخ قد صرف النظر نهائياً عن خيار التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي مؤكداً أن كل الخيارات مطروحة بقوة وأضاف: تسلمنا السير الذاتية لعدد من المدربين الأجانب ومازالت الترشيحات تصلنا من عدد من الوكلاء وسنحسم ملف التدريب قبل السابع من ديسمبر الحالي حتى يشرف المدرب الجديد على إعداد الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة البداية مؤكداً أنهم لن يغيّروا البرنامج الإعدادي الذي وضعه الجهاز الفني في وقتٍ سابق بحيث ينطلق إعداد المريخ من القاهرة وقطع أبوجريشة بأن البديل القادم لغارزيتو سيكون مدرباً أجنبياً وصاحب سيرة ذاتية ممتازة تساعده على تحقيق نجاحات كبيرة مع الفرقة الحمراء في الفترة المقبلة ورفض أبوجريشة الإدلاء بأي حديث عن غارزيتو وقال إن الحديث عنه لم يعد مفيداً بعد أن غادر الرجل رسمياً.

والد بكري بشير يؤكد التزام ابنه للمريخ

دحض والد بكري بشير النجم المرشح للانتقال للمريخ الشائعات التي تحدثت عن انتقال ابنه للهلال وأكد التزام بكري بالتوقيع للمريخ مبيناً أنه سيصل الخرطوم اليوم لاستلام حافز تسجيل ابنه بعد أن طلب منه المجلس مقابلته في الواحدة من ظهر اليوم حتى يكتمل التوقيع النهائي لبكري في كشوفات المريخ عقب نهاية مباراة منتخبنا الوطني أمام منتخب جنوب السودان وأفاد والد بكري أنه كان من الممكن أن ينهي الأمر مع مجلس المريخ أمس غير أن تواجده خارج مدينة بارا أجّل الخطوة لليوم وأفاد بشير أنه سيتحرك إلى الخرطوم في السادسة من صباح اليوم حتى يحسم الأمر مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ.


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*· دورة ملتقى الصفوة العالمي للخماسيات


اوف سايد

حسن محجوب
· دورة ملتقى الصفوة العالمي للخماسيات
· تقام هذه الأيام دورة ملتقى الصفوة العالمي للخماسيات بصالة هاشم ضيف الله بالخرطوم 2 وهي دعوة مني لكل محبي هذه اللعبة للحضور يومياً لمتابعة هذه الفعاليات والتي تقام على سطح صفيح ساخن خصوصاً ان الموسم الرياضي قد قفل بموجهات رئاسية بطي صفحة الخلافات وبداية موسم جديد قوامه احترام هيبة القانون.
· افتتحت هذه الدورة والتي ينظمها شباب ملتقى الصفوة العالمي بجهد كبير من المبدع المريخي القح هشام عبدالوهاب وشرفها بالحضور البروف كمال حامد شداد وانطلقت بمباراة ودية بين قدامى لاعبي المريخ ونجوم الجريف انتهت بفوز قدامى لاعبي المريخ ومثلهم خالد احمد المصطفي ونجم الدين ابو حشيش وعادل أمين تخللتها وصلات استعراضية وتنفيذ ركلات جزاء ووصلة غنائية قدمها الفنان الشاب محمد عيسى.
· يقيني بأن المريخ في أشد الحوجة لكل ابنائه خاصة هذه الايام وتلعب قروبات المريخ هذه الايام دوراً كبيراً في رفد خزينة النادي ودونكم قروب (أحباب حول المريخ ) الذي ساهم في تأهيل غرف الاستاد ومبلغ ثمانون الف جنيه للجنة الاستثمار.
· قروب ملتقى الصفوة له اجندة كثيرة ومن ضمن اهداف هذه الدورة هي لم شمل كل القروبات المنتمية لنادي المريخ من خلال التواجد اجتماعياً ورياضياً.
· كذلك الوقوف خلف الكيان من خلال استغلال الدورة للترويج لمشورع العضوية ونناشد كل المريخاب الخلص بمساعدة لجنة التسيير بالدعم من خلال خدمة تحويل الرصيد عبر الرقم (2870).
· بدأت هذه الدورة بستة عشر فريقاً نذكر منهم الاعلاميين بقيادة الصحفي وائل السر والقصير المكير عبدالله التمادي والاحمر الوهاج ونجوم الجريف وقروب شمبات بقيادة كابتن المريخ السابق احمد السيد والذي مازال بخير واحرز ثلاثة اهداف بنات حفرة في فريق (الومبيس مونس) والذين اعادوا الينا أمس الاول أهزوجة التحكيم فاشل سأعود لموضوع التحكيم في الخماسيات بعد انتهاء الدورة والتي تشهد كل يوم تزايداً واقبالاً من الجماهير.
· هناك أيضاً قروب المهندسين وقروب ملتقى الصفوة ونجوم السروراب وقروب حائط الصد هذا الدورة افرزت بعض النجوم الصغار وقد تم في هذه الدورة ضم لاعب (لهلوبة) احتفظ باسمه من ناس الزبون لفريق السودان للخماسيات المشارك في البطولة العربية في السادس من ديسمبر المقبل بواسطة المدرب القدير محمد عطا.
· أول أمس الاحد كنت حضوراً في صالة هاشم ضيف الله وحضرت ثلاث مباريات وأحب أن أنوه بأن الدخول مجانا (ملح) بدأت المباراة الاولى بين نجوم الجريف ومريخاب المناصير ونجح مريخاب المناصير في الفوز بستة اهداف مقابل خمسة لنجوم الجريف غرب.
· المباراة الثانية جاءت قوية بين فريق شركة السودان للخدمات المصرفية (شهامة) وفريق نحن في المريخ أخوة ومثل شهامة والتي كنت اعتقد بأنهم لايعرفون سوى لغة الارقام والحسابات ولكن فاجأوني بمستوى مذهل فقد استطاعوا ان يكتسحوا نحن في المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وحيد.
· وقد تألق حارسهم عادل يوسف الشهير ب(بوفون) وحاز على نجومية المباراة وهو يتصدى لثلاثة اهداف مضمونة واستطاع أيضاً صد ضربة الجزاء.. التحية لهذا الحارس العملاق الذي ذكرني بالاسطورة حامد بريمة.
· أيضاً لمع الشاب النحيل (وليد السيد) من مجموعة شهامة واستطاع أيضاً ان يخترق المدافعين مثل السكين في الزبدة التحية لنجوم شهامة أميرابراهيم ومحمد ادم والسادات واحمد محمد بتصدرهم المجموعة وعقبال الكأس.
· التحية أيضاً لملتقى الصفوة وهو يسعدنا بمثل هذه السهرات الكروية الجميلة ونحن أحوج ما نكون لها بين الموسمين وأتمنى من جمهور الصفوة التدافع اليوم بالمناكب للاستمتاع بمباراة قدامى لاعبي المريخ وقروب حائط الصد التي تقام في الساعة السابعة بصالة هاشم ضيف الله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
دورة ملتقى الصفوة العالمي للخماسيات

* تقام هذه الأيام دورة ملتقى الصفوة العالمي للخماسيات بصالة هاشم ضيف الله بالخرطوم 2 وهي دعوة مني لكل محبي هذه اللعبة للحضور يومياً لمتابعة هذه الفعاليات والتي تقام على سطح صفيح ساخن خصوصاً ان الموسم الرياضي قد قفل بموجهات رئاسية بطي صفحة الخلافات وبداية موسم جديد قوامه احترام هيبة القانون .

* افتتحت هذه الدورة والتي ينظمها شباب ملتقى الصفوة العالمي بجهد كبير من المبدع المريخي القح هشام عبدالوهاب وشرفها بالحضور البروف كمال حامد شداد وانطلقت بمباراة ودية بين قدامى لاعبي المريخ ونجوم الجريف انتهت بفوز قدامى لاعبي المريخ ومثلهم خالد احمد المصطفي ونجم الدين ابو حشيش وعادل أمين تخللتها وصلات استعراضية وتنفيذ ركلات جزاء ووصلة غنائية قدمها الفنان الشاب محمد عيسى.

* يقيني بأن المريخ في أشد الحوجة لكل ابنائه خاصة هذه الايام وتلعب قروبات المريخ هذه الايام دوراً كبيراً في رفد خزينة النادي ودونكم قروب (أحباب حول المريخ ) الذي ساهم في تأهيل غرف الاستاد ومبلغ ثمانون الف جنيه للجنة الاستثمار.

* قروب ملتقى الصفوة له اجندة كثيرة ومن ضمن اهداف هذه الدورة هي لم شمل كل القروبات المنتمية لنادي المريخ من خلال التواجد اجتماعياً ورياضياً.

* كذلك الوقوف خلف الكيان من خلال استغلال الدورة للترويج لمشورع العضوية ونناشد كل المريخاب الخلص بمساعدة لجنة التسيير بالدعم من خلال خدمة تحويل الرصيد عبر الرقم (2870).

* بدأت هذه الدورة بستة عشر فريقاً نذكر منهم الاعلاميين بقيادة الصحفي وائل السر والقصير المكير عبدالله التمادي والاحمر الوهاج ونجوم الجريف وقروب شمبات بقيادة كابتن المريخ السابق احمد السيد والذي مازال بخير واحرز ثلاثة اهداف بنات حفرة في فريق (الومبيس مونس) والذين اعادوا الينا أمس الاول أهزوجة التحكيم فاشل سأعود لموضوع التحكيم في الخماسيات بعد انتهاء الدورة والتي تشهد كل يوم تزايداً واقبالاً من الجماهير.

* هناك أيضاً قروب المهندسين وقروب ملتقى الصفوة ونجوم السروراب وقروب حائط الصد هذا الدورة افرزت بعض النجوم الصغار وقد تم في هذه الدورة ضم لاعب (لهلوبة) احتفظ باسمه من ناس الزبون لفريق السودان للخماسيات المشارك في البطولة العربية في السادس من ديسمبر المقبل بواسطة المدرب القدير محمد عطا.

* أول أمس الاحد كنت حضوراً في صالة هاشم ضيف الله وحضرت ثلاث مباريات وأحب أن أنوه بأن الدخول مجانا (ملح) بدأت المباراة الاولى بين نجوم الجريف ومريخاب المناصير ونجح مريخاب المناصير في الفوز بستة اهداف مقابل خمسة لنجوم الجريف غرب.

* المباراة الثانية جاءت قوية بين فريق شركة السودان للخدمات المصرفية (شهامة) وفريق نحن في المريخ أخوة ومثل شهامة والتي كنت اعتقد بأنهم لايعرفون سوى لغة الارقام والحسابات ولكن فاجأوني بمستوى مذهل فقد استطاعوا ان يكتسحوا نحن في المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وحيد.

* وقد تألق حارسهم عادل يوسف الشهير ب(بوفون) وحاز على نجومية المباراة وهو يتصدى لثلاثة اهداف مضمونة واستطاع أيضاً صد ضربة الجزاء.. التحية لهذا الحارس العملاق الذي ذكرني بالاسطورة حامد بريمة.

* أيضاً لمع الشاب النحيل (وليد السيد) من مجموعة شهامة واستطاع أيضاً ان يخترق المدافعين مثل السكين في الزبدة التحية لنجوم شهامة أميرابراهيم ومحمد ادم والسادات واحمد محمد بتصدرهم المجموعة وعقبال الكأس.

* التحية أيضاً لملتقى الصفوة وهو يسعدنا بمثل هذه السهرات الكروية الجميلة ونحن أحوج ما نكون لها بين الموسمين وأتمنى من جمهور الصفوة التدافع اليوم بالمناكب للاستمتاع بمباراة قدامى لاعبي المريخ وقروب حائط الصد التي تقام في الساعة السابعة بصالة هاشم ضيف الله. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مكسيم يطالب بزيادة راتبه مع الهلال

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
طالب الكاميروني مكسيم حارس مرمي الهلال بإجراء بعض التعديلات في عقدة بزيادة في بعض الامور المالية حتي يتثني له تقديم افضل ما لديه مع الهلال في مشواره القادم .. وسيخاطب وكيل اللاعب المغربي محمد رزقي مجلس الهلال بذلك.
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------

